# What Pilot Are You Sporting Today? Part II



## Strela

Here's my Venus caliber Benrus Sky Chief. What's on your wrist?


----------



## longstride

Sinn EZM1 - Pilots/Divers/ Mission Specialists/ ZUZ I have a watch for you!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sporting this one again today. Back from a nice round of golf. Felt good to get out... 

20200525_090835 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73

FOD


----------



## Jeep99dad

Strela said:


> Here's my Venus caliber Benrus Sky Chief. What's on your wrist?


Wow  great way to kick off part II of this thread


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

A submarine-pilot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxophilus




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Another rainy day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77

Two and a half pilots ticking away at the ready and I only have one wrist available for this... :think:


----------



## nimzotech

CISOYT what's that doc?


----------



## rodia77

nimzotech said:


> CISOYT what's that doc?


Just a joke for folks familiar with a certain theme, can't expand without breaking the forum rules. :-x


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Sterile German Flieger


----------



## Jeep99dad

nimzotech said:


> A submarine-pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon 
I usually love to play Barbie but this strap is so good on this watch and so appropriate that I haven't even tried switching


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jeep99dad said:


> ...this strap is so good on this watch and so appropriate that I haven't even tried switching.


*Word...* |>


----------



## pplateau

I have this one a Seiko Presage Pilot with sapphire , display back etc.


----------



## RM339




----------



## Deacon211

Glycine Airman 1 Limited on a Hirsch Buffalo grain strap.

It's enough to make me embrace acrylic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Got my Fortis Al-Tayer on

All Arabic with glow dial

It is currently on a slightly too large nato strap until my Maratac strap order comes countrycomm

Here is a pic of it the day I got it with that horrible white strap


----------



## Deacon211

Oris 1917 on Junghans Bund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just now finished grilling and eating outside on the patio. Naturally, the World's greatest cooking watch was utilized to construct a perfect meal. Sorry, forgot to take a shot of the dinner. It disappeared before I could snap... ;-)

20200601_180103 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## nimzotech

Can this be considered a pilot ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## temjiin

Deacon211 said:


> Oris 1917 on Junghans Bund.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried this on and the bubble crystal is insane. Beautiful watch sir.


----------



## temjiin




----------



## sanik




----------



## Deacon211

temjiin said:


> View attachment 15178997


Thank you sir! Yours as well. That model looks incredible in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Committed to a little Sinning today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## SilentPartner

Really nice, Jeep. What is it?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today being my 73rd birthday, Bette made the *MOST* delicious fresh strawberry cream cheese pie for me. :-! Mmmmmmmmm.... ;-)


----------



## rodia77

Happy birthday and enjoy your pie!


----------



## ZM-73

Happy Birthday, O2AFAC67.

Panzera today.


----------



## Jannobee

happy birthday O2AFAC67, love the badass watch!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Happy birthday. The pie sure looks delicious. Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Deacon211

Happy Birthday! Good looking pie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GregStevensDesign GSD4M on his vintage swiss military leather minimalist strap


----------



## ZIPPER79

Have you lost your other arm? It comes complete with a wrist.....



rodia77 said:


> Two and a half pilots ticking away at the ready and I only have one wrist available for this... :think:
> 
> View attachment 15164107


----------



## nimzotech

O2AFAC67 said:


> Today being my 73rd birthday, Bette made the *MOST* delicious fresh strawberry cream cheese pie for me. :-! Mmmmmmmmm.... ;-)


Happy Birthday Mate!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Steinhart on Laco today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Airforce 31659


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## fish70

Well I just dropped my Guinand crystal down from chest height onto my tile bathroom floor...it skidded too. I think it only suffered a little cosmetic damage. Doh!


----------



## Deacon211

Some impressive storms this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Quartersawn

Longines Heritage Military - I was hesitant to buy this because of the 38.5mm size and the "aged" dial. As it turns out the aging is much more prominent in photos than in person and the size is surprisingly good on my 7.25" wrist. The heat-blued hands are just awesome on the yellowish tan dial.


----------



## nimzotech

The purity and legibility of tool watches - especially pilots and fliegers has really grown on me. I was not aware of the Guinand history and ties with Aviation and Sinn.

Here is my first pilot watch - a flieger at that. Archimede pilot 39mm Bronze case.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Archimede Pilot 39 bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

TgeekB said:


> Archimede Pilot 39 bronze.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice Archimede  
Is that one of their first editions of the 39mm Pilot in Bronze?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

nimzotech said:


> Nice Archimede
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See you have one too with the sterile dial. They make excellent watches!

I just bought it used and unsure of its year of manufacture unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barge




----------



## Deacon211

One more day with the Sinn before coming home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rain Shspt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## KAS118

Axiom IXI Montre D'Aviateur Modele 1


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rickster27b

The Flieger always Flys on Friday. Laco - Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## nimzotech

Los Angeles - Sunny after morning low clouds and fog. Fog locally dense with visibility one quarter mile or less. Highs from around 70 at the beaches to around 80 inland. Southwest winds around 15 mph in the afternoon.










Feeling nostalgic with mainstay design of the 1930's. Bronze Oris Big Crown Pointer Date.

The patina is nicely settling in.









My first mechanical watch was an Oris. It has found a new owner. But this will remain in my collection - a timeless piece.

Signing Off

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

Been wearing this one for the last one week.








The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind on OEM black calf today...


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith Type 20 bronze......my personal fave pilot watch.....on a one piece 24mm strapcode vintage leather nato


----------



## Maddog1970

Nice......I have the Red Arrows version in bound!



Georgewg said:


> Been wearing this one for the last one week.
> View attachment 15209203
> 
> 
> The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77

Quartersawn said:


> Longines Heritage Military - I was hesitant to buy this because of the 38.5mm size and the "aged" dial. As it turns out the aging is much more prominent in photos than in person and the size is surprisingly good on my 7.25" wrist. The heat-blued hands are just awesome on the yellowish tan dial.
> 
> View attachment 15203583
> 
> 
> View attachment 15203585


My yesterday's arrival, a brother from a different mother. ;-)


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie typ 1


----------



## Deacon211

Happy Sinnday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Out and about running errands this morning. Parked in Lowe's hardware lot waiting on the Missus. The strange blue shading on the right is the sun coming through the tint at the top of the windshield I think... :-s


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


----------



## O2AFAC67

And for this evening while out and about...


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15


----------



## Deacon211

Back to this today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradtothebones

SNA411


----------



## O2AFAC67

Out of the house today for a much needed beard trim. Maintained social distancing and only removed mask while in the chair and driving. The Evo was a must for the occasion... ;-):-!




























And back from a quick walk to the mailbox...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## RM339




----------



## Tony A.H

5002 Transitional


----------



## O2AFAC67

sanik said:


>


LOVE that entire kit!!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## _StangPGH

Posted this Flightmaster in another thread on a nice brown leather strap but I think it wears too small on that. I'm actually enjoying it more on the stock bracelet which I don't think is as bad as it is made out to be.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Back from the daily mailbox walk... ;-)


----------



## nimzotech

Archimede Pilot 39 Bronze
Cheers

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko


----------



## xernanyo

Parnis 44 mm









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Oris on Jurghans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

Trying on different strap looks









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

B Type


----------



## Madcatblue39

Pterolion Flieger


----------



## Bradtothebones

Seiko SNA411 on EO strap


----------



## Maddog1970

Citizen Red Arrows....


----------



## Maddog1970

Not loving this new site!


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Topspin917

Sorry about the multiple photos. First time posting a photo via the new platform.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsmrick




----------



## wusnutt

Been wearing this one for the past few days.


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hbryant130

Maddog1970 said:


> Not loving this new site!
> View attachment 15325971


Also still getting used to the site. On the other hand, that is an awesome watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Deacon211 said:


> Oris on Jurghans.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a vintage - what year is the Oris from?

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Deacon211

Remarkably, it is about two years old.

Oris IMO really nailed the look of the original.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

Still honeymooning with this piece...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## 5277

Not a Pilot more a Navigator`s watch.
Steel Zenith in real 38mm from 1939


----------



## rodia77

5277 said:


> Not a Pilot more a Navigator`s watch.
> Steel Zenith in real 38mm from 1939
> View attachment 15335122


Very cool.


----------



## rodia77

Change from this:










to this, on a brand new pigskin:


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Relo60

Today's meñu


----------



## wusnutt

After a couple water days with a diver, back to the A-13A.


----------



## stevarad

Seiko flightmaster









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wrwarner

My new Interstellar watch came in today.


----------



## tantric

Super classic pilot watch - Archimede 39H


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## stevarad

I made it to look like pilot 































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Deacon211

Sinn 857UTC on Erika's MN and the anti-sunset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

Hesitation...￼


----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday wirh the IWC Spitfire Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps made of USAF canvas


----------



## nimzotech

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

nimzotech said:


> TGIF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


I like the red second hand on this one


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

I really like the distressed leather strap.
Joe


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

A no-frills, Mil-spec Marathon Pilot's Navigator


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

3133 Sturmanskie


----------



## xernanyo

Parnis


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk


----------



## jhdscript

The Nighhawk is gorgeous !


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## rodia77




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

Just got this baby yesterday. Hasn't lost or gained a second yet. Legibility is off the charts. Fit and finish is top notch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Brown dial Khaki with after market brown leather strap.
Joe


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## customlegend

Today's wear


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Deacon211

Sinn on Erika's Original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flieger4000

Tisell Type A with heat treated blue hands. Love this thing


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Off we go.....Wednesday cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## THE-FURY

IWC Big Pilot - Muhammad Ali Limited Edition


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## K42

Just got this in today. Maratac Titanium GMT from County Comm on Racale Microfibre from WatchGecko.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

Parnis big pilot homage


----------



## flieger4000

Happy Flieger Friday!


----------



## RM339




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## RM339




----------



## sidders54

Steinhart









smoothtick.com


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Luna Pilot


----------



## MakaveliSK

Oris ProPilot X


----------



## cottontop




----------



## Deacon211

Bulova on Haveston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Pilot Chrono with in-house cal on a drunkartstraps canvas. 
Happy humpday


----------



## kritameth

Me Sinn 356.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## oso2276

Moded Mark XV with Spitfire hands









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ejhc11




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Don't see why this one can't be called a Pilot's watch.
Joe


----------



## oso2276

Cosmonaut 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cottontop

Atlas 38mm. The perfect size for me.
Joe


----------



## RM339




----------



## Deacon211

Back to the Bulova on Haveston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Zenith









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Just got this one


----------



## Wokilumo

Stealth


----------



## Jeep99dad

oso2276 said:


> Zenith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


That's so nice


----------



## cottontop

This one again, but today with an aftermarket tan leather strap. I believe it looks much nicer with the new strap.
Joe


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

This tutima is funny. Looks nice !


----------



## oso2276

Mechaquartz 3740-01









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

The world's best aviator/cooking watch this evening with countdown bezel at work...


----------



## wkw

jhdscript said:


> This tutima is funny. Looks nice !


Thanks. It's an old model from the early 2000s'. One of my favorite Tutimas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Today i own a *Breitling Airwolf*


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## jmcbooty83

The Mose'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customlegend

Sinn 103 Ti


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67

The kit above is for another time but for today a more casual look...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## K42

Maratac Pilot on B&R Bands sail cloth. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## TgeekB

nimzotech said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Great minds...









Sent from my kukui using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

jmcbooty83 said:


> The Mose'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*RARE AND BEAUTIFUL*  .


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Skyhawk EcoDrive* for this afternoon


----------



## PRS222

rodia77 said:


> Two and a half pilots ticking away at the ready and I only have one wrist available for this... :think:
> 
> View attachment 15164107


That Glycine with the red dial is awesome! Never seen that before - is it custom?


----------



## PRS222

Any pilot's watch is a good one, but this one is extra special to me. Was my Dads and I wear it when I fly now (private pilot.)


----------



## PRS222

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hard to beat those numerals, hands, and bracelet for a pilot's watch - excellent.


----------



## PRS222

Mhutch said:


>


This might be my favorite B&R. Great bold numbers, explorer-esque orange GMT hand, and great choice of strap to mix it up. Might have to look into one of these myself...


----------



## nimzotech

Patina setting in


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## RM339




----------



## BLeistner

*Have a nice day!








*


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## emiTstI

Leman Flyback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Jeep99dad

Couldn't miss FliegerFriday   
IWC SPITFIRE on canvas


----------



## O2AFAC67

Slate and black Chronomat Evolution this morning on OEM black croco...


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

5002
since this Friday and all next week.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'68 Glycine Airman.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Maratac on a vintage canvas strap
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Seiko SNA411. Need that E6B and chrono to fly the home office desk this afternoon. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

poljot buran chronograph






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Chronocase

Strela said:


> Here's my Venus caliber Benrus Sky Chief. What's on your wrist?


Not on my wrist just at the moment but this arrived several weeks ago.Custom made.


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday 
IWC Spitfire Chronograph on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Chronocase

Strela said:


> Here's my Venus caliber Benrus Sky Chief. What's on your wrist?


Custom made Type







B


----------



## Tony A.H

Chronocase said:


> Not on my wrist just at the moment but this arrived several weeks ago.Custom made.


great looking watch. congratulations.
i is hand wound?.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Strela

O2AFAC67 said:


>


 Your're really upping your wristshot game with this one!


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## customlegend

Hanhart


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton


----------



## Triton9




----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

poljot









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jpfahrstar

My new Yema French Air Force Superman.


----------



## O2AFAC67

An expert Chef always uses a professional watch for timing the boiling of eggs. Often the kit is color coordinated with other tools and accessories in the professional kitchen. This morning I was able to verify the assertion...


----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## K42

It's not Friday just yet, but I'm going with SNA411 'Flightmaster'









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sscob1




----------



## MakaveliSK

Enjoying an afternoon smoke with the Propilot X


----------



## sscob1

MakaveliSK said:


> Enjoying an afternoon smoke with the Propilot X


Beautiful


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67

Labor day evening using the world's greatest cooking watch. You can see the countdown bezel hard at work as am I this evening... LOL.  Happy Labor Day everyone!!
Best,
Ron










Yes, I know. The grill is long overdue for a good cleaning...


----------



## Airking

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PRS222

MakaveliSK said:


> Maratac on a vintage canvas strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Great strap! Where did you get it? Even though summer is almost done still looking for a good canvas strap for my Aerospace, nice change of pace from the titanium bracelet. Like the look a lot.


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Old Fashioned way... reading a map.


----------



## RM339




----------



## BonzaiAlways

tanatron said:


> View attachment 15435794


Excellent!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## sscob1




----------



## bombaywalla

Bulova Lunar Pilot today


----------



## creepshow

Longines Weems









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## PRS222

O2AFAC67 said:


> The Old Fashioned way... reading a map.


What reference is this? I really like it, both with the black strap and the tan calf one in some of your other photos. For a tool watch, dresses up very nicely


----------



## Deacon211

creepshow said:


> Longines Weems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Very cool! Wish they'd make these again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## O2AFAC67

PRS222 said:


> What reference is this? I really like it, both with the black strap and the tan calf one in some of your other photos. For a tool watch, dresses up very nicely


It is reference A78362. Professional series Superquartrz HAQ cailiber B78 model B-1. This particular piece is one of the last produced before model production end in 2006. The caliber B78 "Airwolf" took the B-1's place in the lineup but IMO was never as popular as the famous "Bomber". 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Not wearing the Professional countdown bezel Bomber yet. ? All pressures and temps must be up and in the green before launch... 










This post will be edited later this evening. Stay tuned... 

And later this evening is here. Note the Professional countdown bezel hard at work helping acheive accurate navigation... ?










As always, ETA is dead nuts on thanks to THE most professional tool watch on the planet... 










Best,
Ron


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## BonzaiAlways

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where can one find a Speedbird for sale?


----------



## wkw

BonzaiAlways said:


> Where can one find a Speedbird for sale?


Timefactors.com

Unfortunate the GMT model was sold out for quite sometime already.

You can check out their Speedbird 3 model, which comes with 2 dial options and an upgraded adjustable clasp.

Hope this helps....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## BonzaiAlways

wkw said:


> Timefactors.com
> 
> Unfortunate the GMT model was sold out for quite sometime already.
> 
> You can check out their Speedbird 3 model, which comes with 2 dial options and an upgraded adjustable clasp.
> 
> Hope this helps....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! will take a look...


----------



## Deacon211

BonzaiAlways said:


> Thank you! will take a look...


TF(Precista/Speedbird/Smiths/etc) has a very loyal following and is a one man show.

That means that he opens his shop about every other Sunday at 1400 (London or Zulu, I can't recall). He'll only be open until the site registers as many orders as he can fill in about two weeks. I say "about" because he has been getting swamped by orders and is often closed to sales in a matter of minutes.

TF watches are great pieces.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

StampeSV4 said:


> View attachment 15444908


Is this the most recent Bulova?

Mine has white lume and yellow 24 hour numbers.

You're looks like they changed the lume to an aged version or is that an old release? The hands look too short to be an original.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strela

Still got this Airman on.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## sanik




----------



## RM339




----------



## K42

Augsburg 39mm 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A to wrap up the work week

Those heat-blued hands


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Zeppelin 







*


----------



## Deacon211

Bulova on Hirsch buffalo grain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## K42

Aachen 39m









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman9876543

16710 Coke. Mmm... Is that considered a pilot watch for most folks?


----------



## PRS222

Navi 01


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77




----------



## MakaveliSK




----------



## cottontop

Air Blue w/ black and orange Fall and Halloween colors.
Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepThought

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What model is that please.. it's stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

39mm Augsburg









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cubdog




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back from the IWC spa and now on the wrist for PilotFriday


----------



## wkw

DeepThought said:


> What model is that please.. it's stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is an IWC Mk XVlll heritage (IW3270-06) that I picked up a few months ago. Unlike the regular pilot line, this one got a titanium case.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Ingersoll Apsley


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PRS222

I really like how the light reflects off the writing on the dial depending on the angel to the sun. Enjoying the Navi on a nice fall day.


----------



## JonS1967

Strela said:


> Still got this Airman on.
> View attachment 15451633


Great watch... and beautiful photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Jeep99dad said:


> Back from the IWC spa and now on the wrist for PilotFriday





Jeep99dad said:


> Back from the IWC spa and now on the wrist for PilotFriday


you always have the right strap/combo. this one is super beautiful..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling B-1 on Spanish whiskey leather deployant...


----------



## longstride

Smith's PRS-29B......a simple three hander today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's this one? Love how it looks on that bracelet!


----------



## wkw

Negakinu said:


> What's this one? Love how it looks on that bracelet!


Thanks Negahinu.

This is a Speedbird lll from Time Factors.






Timefactors Speedbird Watches


Time Factors Quality Watches - Collectible Watches at Affordable PricesTime Factors Quality Watches - Collectible Watches at Affordable Prices



timefactors.com





Happy hunting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick cell phone cam shot this morning...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

39mm Aachen. A new strap makes a huge difference. I officially hate standard NATO straps.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Droyal

Went with this one today.


----------



## longstride

K42 said:


> 39mm Aachen. A new strap makes a huge difference. I officially hate standard NATO straps.


What strap is that?


----------



## K42

longstride said:


> What strap is that?


Vintage leather-short from Strapsco. Not exactly fine leather but it's affordable and comfortable. I got it because it has a short length.









Vintage Leather Strap - Short, Standard, Extra Long | StrapsCo


Premium quality leather watch band by StrapsCo. This band is made using soft vintage finished top grain pull up leather and features off-white contour stitching. | Free Shipping!




strapsco.com





The cognac has a texture where as the black is smooth.


----------



## longstride

OK thank you *K42*!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'60 Glycine Airman.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Beautiful Autumn evening out on the patio...


----------



## cottontop

My DS30 with orange silicone strap for the Fall season.
Joe


----------



## Burgs

Droyal said:


> Went with this one today.
> View attachment 15478942


I have one like yours and the stainless variant also. Absolutely the biggest PITA anal-digi watches I've ever had to set up. I just coincidentally got both of mine up and running last week, and the wife had to close the doors due to colorful vocabulary. NICE watches once they're running though!

Too bad Chase Durer has closed up shop. A few years back, Maryanne Chase sold off the last of her inventory on Shop NBC.


----------



## twintop




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

The right one today









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

I enjoyed wearing this for a 30-day One Watch Challenge.


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono


----------



## K42

39mm Augsburg.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## cubdog




----------



## longstride

Newmark 6B.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## cubdog




----------



## Deacon211

Bulova on Hirsch buffalo grain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRS222

twintop said:


> View attachment 15479734


Fantastic strap choice. What kind is it? Great look.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## customlegend

Damasko


----------



## longstride

1980 CWC G10......the first MOD Quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Apologies for the color. Artificial light here in the office this morning not worth a flip for photos... 


















Edit: Better light in the den a little later this morning...


----------



## K42

Airman Double Twelve...and lots of glare









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77

K42 said:


> Airman Double Twelve...and lots of glare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds, etc


----------



## Deacon211

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRS222

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15485394


This seems to fall into Breitling's more "blingy" category, but I'm really liking it! the inner dial texture is a great detail.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Can't seem to pry the whiskey Spanish leather off my wrist. At the Schlotzkey's drivethru this evening...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with my only pilot watch, the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## cubdog




----------



## rodia77




----------



## longstride

rodia77 said:


> View attachment 15491883


Love that!


----------



## rodia77

Cheers! A ticking proof that a pilot's watch doesn't have to be 55mm in diameter!


----------



## rodia77




----------



## RM339




----------



## longstride

Both my Smiths PRS-29b and my CWC G-10 have seen a lot of wear over the last several months......they both qualify a pilot/field watches - despite its compact size the G-10 is a giant amongst pilot watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubdog




----------



## franco60

Brequet Type XX Transatlantique









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Deacon211

X-33 over GCN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Double Twelve for 10-12.


----------



## Adkskx

longstride said:


> Both my Smiths PRS-29b and my CWC G-10 have seen a lot of wear over the last several months......they both qualify a pilot/field watches - despite its compact size the G-10 is a giant amongst pilot watches.
> 
> View attachment 15493665
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Longstride, I hadn't thought of the G-10 as a pilot's watch so much as for ground-pounders, but this picture really sings. Love that strap. What is it, if I may ask?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Adkskx said:


> Longstride, I hadn't thought of the G-10 as a pilot's watch so much as for ground-pounders, but this picture really sings. Love that strap. What is it, if I may ask?


I gotcha - Often it is the 2 register Chrono from CWC that most think of as the watch from the RAF or the FAA.

The first year of the G-10 they had no individual service codes on the case back IE:

• 6BB- RAF
• 0555 - Royal Marines
• W10 - Army

etc....so the 1980 G-10's could realistically be from any branch of HM's Military forces, as they were issued to all branches.

The Strap is an open end pigskin (the G-10 has fixed lugs) from IW Suisse and I'm pretty sure they are still available on EBay.

Happy Hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speedbird?


----------



## wkw

longstride said:


> Speedbird?


You got sharp eyes. Yes, it's a Speedbird 3 with PRS-1 dial

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Adkskx

longstride said:


> I gotcha - Often it is the 2 register Chrono from CWC that most think of as the watch from the RAF or the FAA.
> 
> The first year of the G-10 they had no individual service codes on the case back IE:
> 
> • 6BB- RAF
> • 0555 - Royal Marines
> • W10 - Army
> 
> etc....so the 1980 G-10's could realistically be from any branch of HM's Military forces, as they were issued to all branches.
> 
> The Strap is an open end pigskin (the G-10 has fixed lugs) from IW Suisse and I'm pretty sure they are still available on EBay.
> 
> Happy Hunting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much. I actually also have Eddie's 29a, first gen, and the second gen. I was very happy that he went with drilled lugs on the second gen. The metal clip straps for the first gen were great straps, but the metal clips came off after less than two years on each. What's been you experience on the open-end straps? Do the metal clips stand up to wear?


----------



## longstride

Adkskx said:


> Thanks much. I actually also have Eddie's 29a, first gen, and the second gen. I was very happy that he went with drilled lugs on the second gen. The metal clip straps for the first gen were great straps, but the metal clips came off after less than two years on each. What's been you experience on the open-end straps? Do the metal clips stand up to wear?


Honestly *'No'* definately that's a *no*, after 6-10 times of afixing and removing the clips on the straps they will fail due to fatigue. I did find through researching that some watch part's suppliers do have these available - from memory Jurgens of Germany had them and also a stateside outfit like Ofrei that has tons of watch, strap & bracelet parts would be worth looking into, they may be listed as strap butterfly clips (though i'm not sure).

The best straps are obviously the pilot type that use a Chicago screw type fastener - that way you don't have the metal fatigue that happens with the clips. Jurgen's makes these and also some custom makers you will find on Etsy from the Ukraine and Eastern Europe can make them.










(above is a Jurgens strap)

I know that dealing with Eastern Europe may make you uneasy but I have dealt with several makers in the past and they are 100% reliable and produce a great strap.

Use PayPal and expect slow ship times (mainly due to Covid) but you should have no problem.










Pictured above is another strap that I was talking to Jurgens about.....I did not get one but I did like this one's rusic style.


----------



## Adkskx

longstride said:


> Honestly *'No'* definately that's a *no*, after 6-10 times of afixing and removing the clips on the straps they will fail due to fatigue. I did find through researching that some watch part's suppliers do have these available - from memory Jurgens of Germany had them and also a stateside outfit like Ofrei that has tons of watch, strap & bracelet parts would be worth looking into, they may be listed as strap butterfly clips (though i'm not sure).
> 
> The best straps are obviously the pilot type that use a Chicago screw type fastener - that way you don't have the metal fatigue that happens with the clips. Jurgen's makes these and also some custom makers you will find on Etsy from the Ukraine and Eastern Europe can make them.
> 
> View attachment 15498205
> 
> 
> (above is a Jurgens strap)
> 
> I know that dealing with Eastern Europe may make you uneasy but I have dealt with several makers in the past and they are 100% reliable and produce a great strap.
> 
> Use PayPal and expect slow ship times (mainly due to Covid) but you should have no problem.
> 
> View attachment 15498223
> 
> 
> Pictured above is another strap that I was talking to Jurgens about.....I did not get one but I did like this one's rusic style.


Thanks, L


----------



## RM339




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15497413


I like this one a lot 
40mm?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Relo60 said:


> Wednesday cheers
> 
> View attachment 15499362


That is so hot


----------



## Relo60

Jeep99dad said:


> That is so hot


Thank you sir🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Relo60 said:


> Wednesday cheers😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15499362


Absolutely LOVE this piece! One of my favorite Sinn's and not even a Chrono! The strap is perfect, the day/date complication is terrific and of course, the countdown bezel is the BOMB!!!  Enjoy that beauty and wear it in good health!
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Malay Dixit




----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## K42

39mm Aachen


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday 













































#pumpkinandwatches


----------



## O2AFAC67

An *exceptionally* stunning IWC, Jeep. LOVE that piece! Terrific photos as well... 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Deacon211

Happy Saturday Lads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Well, it looks like pilot watch...






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride




----------



## JonS1967

twintop said:


> View attachment 15479734


Love the watch... and your photo is fantastic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Smiths.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## soystephen

I just received this IWC Mark XVIII yesterday and am absolutely loving it! It's looked good on every strap I put on it, and is keeping time spot on. Love how easy to read it is too!

My only complaint really is that I wish they had put lume on every hour marker, but it's great anyway.


----------



## cottontop

Damasko DS30 on brown distressed leather strap.
Joe


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Fortis Flieger Classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn112




----------



## soystephen

Today's desk clock:


----------



## K42

Airman


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## peskydonut

SNJ018 Ana-Digi





  








00000IMG_00000_BURST20201024180315312_COVER.jpg




__
peskydonut


__
Oct 25, 2020


----------



## Sizzla

Wearing my Stowa pilot watch.
Anyone else have a cocoa scented rubber strap that came with your Stowa?
I didn't know scented straps were a thing until I got this Stowa rubber strap.


----------



## CrownJewels

This baby today - Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde 42mm:


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


>


That's so nice and crisp  well captured. 
I like this even more than the Sinn. 
What's the size on this one please


----------



## heyBJK

Jeep99dad said:


> That's so nice and crisp  well captured.
> I like this even more than the Sinn.
> What's the size on this one please


Thank you! The DS30 is 39mm x 9.9mm with a lug to lug of 47.7. It's my favorite "no frills" watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


> Thank you! The DS30 is 39mm x 9.9mm with a lug to lug of 47.7. It's my favorite "no frills" watch.


Thank you  it's on my list to try for sure


----------



## Jeep99dad

New strap same watch


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## Sizzla




----------



## Ken123

In keeping with the OP's OP, here is my Benrus Sky Chief (Valjoux movement).


----------



## Deacon211

Glycine on Hirsch Buffalo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## K42

D12


----------



## Sizzla

Steinhart Nav B


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ken123 said:


> In keeping with the OP's OP, here is my Benrus Sky Chief (Valjoux movement).
> View attachment 15520602
> View attachment 15520606


That's gorgeous


----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday  with the 41mm IWC Spitfire chronograph on a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap. I really like this watch and it's a strap monster. IWC knows how to make a nice flieger


----------



## rodia77

My travel watch for the current trip.


----------



## mondi1911

Oris Flight Timer, on the "strap way to haven" from 7friendsandwatches! Adore this combo


----------



## Sizzla

Wore the Steinhart to work all week.


----------



## Bahn112




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## twintop




----------



## RM339




----------



## gossler

Zenith Pilot Big Date.


----------



## rodia77

Shhh, anyone asks, it's a pilot!


----------



## aw17

Luminox Usaf Stealth


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Glycine Base 22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacker

Gen 1 X-33 over YYC at FL370.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JuNi




----------



## wkw

Spending a lot time with my old Tutima lately










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

As usual on Fridays, my IWC Spitfire Chrono and a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap 
Happy Friday


----------



## gossler

Still enjoying this week's rotation.
Zenith Pilot Big Date Special.

















And a closer look too.


----------



## allanzzz

damn, IWC looks really good.


----------



## longstride

It's a Speedbird Saturday for me....!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla

Big eye on a black nato.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Oris Propilot Altimeter


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## O2AFAC67

Later today with a little more light on the subject...


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## longstride

Speedbird Monday for me....!


----------



## O2AFAC67

longstride said:


> View attachment 15540666
> 
> 
> Speedbird Monday for me....!


Love the watch and the shoes it's wearing!...


----------



## longstride

O2AFAC67 said:


> Love the watch and the shoes it's wearing!...


Thank's - Yes I think the Rios Pigskin works really well!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Velez84




----------



## cubdog




----------



## K42

Double Twelve for this 12th day of November. And lots of glare.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco - Mülheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Deacon211

Dan inspired me this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Auromatic


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween natural Chromexcel leather by Drunkartstraps


----------



## O2AFAC67

Deacon211 said:


> Dan inspired me this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! One of my all time faves!!!
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween natural Chromexcel leather by Drunkartstraps


And another one of my all time faves!!  
Best,
Ron


----------



## Velez84




----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


> And another one of my all time faves!!
> Best,
> Ron


Thank you  it's really strap friendly


----------



## longstride

Speedbird III PRS-22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Deacon211 said:


> Dan inspired me this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SELs & lug holes. The best combo, and not because I have one myself.?
dP


----------



## Ascalon

Recent acquisition. 
F75362 Ti, grey dial. 
Well worn, as a tool should be. 









Here it is being modelled by a yeti, yesterday.


----------



## Adkskx




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rodia77

The pic taken yesterday, technically, but still sporting it.


----------



## allanzzz

nice smith watch, cant wait for my navigator to arrive


----------



## rodia77

Cheers and congrats, which colourway did you go for?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stearman

Hi, new in this forum, my black Bulova Lunar Pilot on a Di Modell WR leather strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rodia77

Stearman said:


> Hi, new in this forum, my black Bulova Lunar Pilot on a Di Modell WR leather strap.


Welcome and that's one cool Moonwatch.


----------



## Stearman

rodia77 said:


> Welcome and that's one cool Moonwatch.


Thank you! One of my favorites.


----------



## Stearman

rodia77 said:


> The pic taken yesterday, technically, but still sporting it.
> 
> View attachment 15549145


That hour hand! Beautiful piece


----------



## Stearman

Today is my beloved Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Aluminum with a Crown & Buckle NATO. A piece that got a lot of hate on the web back when it was released and turned out to be a magnificent time piece in my pilot watch collection. I use it a lot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stearman

Ascalon said:


> Recent acquisition.
> F75362 Ti, grey dial.
> Well worn, as a tool should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is being modelled by a yeti, yesterday.


It looks like a lot of flight time on it. Beautiful.


----------



## RM339




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## longstride

PRS - 22 the Speedbird III.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## longstride

Speedbird again....


----------



## RM339

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one a lot
> 40mm?


38mm without crown, 41 with


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Deacon211

Smith's Navigator on a Timefactors NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

Deacon211 said:


> Smith's Navigator on a Timefactors NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think about the watch's size and proportions? Thanks!


----------



## Deacon211

CCJ said:


> What do you think about the watch's size and proportions? Thanks!












I was really a 42-45mm dive watch kind of guy. But the Air Ministry and this one, while they took a few days to adjust to, seem perfectly sized for
my wrist now. The longer L2L makes it wear bigger than you'd think and, despite it being a solid watch, it wears incredibly comfortably either on NATO or 2 piece (Here on Rios pigskin).

Edit: Sorry, on a 7.25in wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

Deacon211 said:


> I was really a 42-45mm dive watch kind of guy. But the Air Ministry and this one, while they took a few days to adjust to, seem perfectly sized for
> my wrist now. The longer L2L makes it wear bigger than you'd think and, despite it being a solid watch, it wears incredibly comfortably either on NATO or 2 piece (Here on Rios pigskin).
> 
> Edit: Sorry, on a 7.25in wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much much much appreciated thanks! I'm rocking a 6.5" so I think it will work very well for me then.


----------



## goharryjr




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Deacon211

Still this on Rios Pigskin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Deacon211 said:


> Still this on Rios Pigskin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece. Love it! What is the diameter and interhorn lug width on that stunner?


----------



## Deacon211

It’s 36mm with an 18mm lug width.

I don’t want to step on any toes by posting another’s pic or linking to other forums but on the TZ UK forum there’s a pic of the Navigator next to a Mk11. Not exact, but a heck of a close match!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## Jeep99dad

twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 15558155


Such a great looking watch and can be had for a good price too. Way underrated imo. 
Great shot as well


----------



## Jeep99dad

captious said:


> View attachment 15562939


Love the blue hands. 
What's the brand?


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Tony A.H

after 14 years of ownership. i'm still Mesmerized by it's beauty.. it must be Love

the 5002 Transitional.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Oris Altimeter on my wrist today as we drove through the Smoky Mountains.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Smiths today on RIOS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg199

Timex expedition 40mm!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## bombaywalla

Todat it's the "other" Moon watch.......


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## MakaveliSK

Propilot X


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## drmdwebb

A-13A; says so right on it


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic Chronograph


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## K42

Third day with the Double Twelve.


----------



## cubdog




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on a Heuerville classic peanut strap


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire Chrono on a Heuerville classic peanut strap


Omigosh I *LOVE* that entire kit!! Beautiful! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## ZM-73

Merkur FOD sterile B-dial today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


> Omigosh I *LOVE* that entire kit!! Beautiful!
> Best,
> Ron


Thank you. That's an old strap Stewart had made for my speedy long ago. 
Jacket is made In the US Flint and Tinder waxed trucker jacket


----------



## Deacon211

A little Sinning is good for
the soul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell




----------



## Stearman

Simple and reliable, I love my Seiko 5 and even though it's a field watch, it's one of my favorite watches for flying.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

A-13A with the elastic "MN" strap (generic brand):


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Deacon211

CWC Mellnor on Maratac RAF NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## raistlin65




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

My new REC RJM, not really a pilot watch, but contains part of a WWII Spitfire PT 879 in the date aperture.
Love the dial color and date window!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007IOU

A-13a. Great watch!


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## RM339




----------



## KevJohn




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Heuerville "peanut" classic strap


----------



## Deacon211

Smiths PRS-29AM on Vintagewatchstraps RAF strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## longstride




----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67

Gorgeous weather today. Tee time in a couple of hours...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Deacon211

Smiths on Rios.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15584860


Love those Navitimers!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RM339




----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Jeep99dad

It's FliegerFriday so I am giving the sub a quick break 

IWC Spitfire Chrono on BandR Band


----------



## Cranworth

Sinn 103 Sa G


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## K42

12-12


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Tony A.H

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15592291


the Dome Crystal looks so Nice ?


----------



## RM339

Tony A.H said:


> the Dome Crystal looks so Nice 😎


Thanks Tony, the watch is by Athaya and is a very good looking flieger.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Speedbird 1 - ?


----------



## wkw

longstride said:


> Speedbird 1 - ?


Speedbird 3 with PRS-1 dial.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

wkw said:


> Speedbird 3 with PRS-1 dial.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK Roger that!










...love the Speedbird III.


----------



## wkw

longstride said:


> OK Roger that!
> 
> View attachment 15599304
> 
> 
> ...love the Speedbird III.


Nice. The logo version looks pretty good as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariosimas

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Automatik B-Muster


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## sanik




----------



## Tony A.H

* Antoine* *de Saint-Exupéry* Big Pilot edition.
she's been so good to me for 10 years or even more ? (i can't keep track).


----------



## boci202A




----------



## sickondivers

*Bernhardt F71







*


----------



## Sugman

Damasko DA46


----------



## Stearman

The Lunar Pilot still on this week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## jhauke

Giving the Flighty a little wrist time today.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 😊🎄⛄😷🖖🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sanik




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy winter solstice Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Steinhart Bronze 47mm "Hand Cranker"


----------



## K42

ISL-54. It could be a pilot's watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Festivus









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock

My first pilot arrived in the mail today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Merry Christmas and happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side of the Moon.....


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## garydusa




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Pongster




----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB for me.


----------



## longstride

Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


BTW - What strap is that?


----------



## Jeep99dad

longstride said:


> BTW - What strap is that?


It's a Drunkartstraps all canvas strap, made with material from an old USAF canvas bag. No backer or filler. All canvas.


----------



## longstride

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a Drunkartstraps all canvas strap, made with material from an old USAF canvas bag. No backer or filler. All canvas.


It looks great!


----------



## longstride

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 15608089


Love it!


----------



## Hunterfate

Breitling Blackbird


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hunterfate said:


> Breitling Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 15622174
> 
> 
> One of the most iconic Breitlings ever made. LOVE the BlackBird!!! A true aviation related piece and contemporary of my black dial Crosswind. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik

Wysłane z mojego M2007J17G przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## southswell




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Happy New Year!
It's pilot/navy/field/trench? I like small second and railway!








Deep dials with interesting accents.








Great numbers, bright contrast military hands...








readable seconds scale








What is it? Where is the border?


----------



## longstride

I think the Stowa looks like a beauty.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Curbside pick up for New Years Day lunch at Outback Steakhouse. Staying safe and expecting a better year...


----------



## Eugene Hot

Stowa today


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stearman

This is for me, hands down, the best pilot watch I've ever had. A true, pilot watch. My beloved GW-A1000, the very first of the "Gravity defier" series. Solar, multi band, water resistant, resin and metal, world timer, chrono, alarm, timer... and more. Tested for 8 years of heavy usage. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15629202


Gotta love a CWC.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNA413


----------



## RM339

longstride said:


> Gotta love a CWC.


Absolutely!!


----------



## Sugman

Piloting my way through a football game on a lazy Sunday afternoon...


----------



## K42

Hemel HM9. Yesterday this was a field watch. Today it's a pilot watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Junkers 3133





































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Triton9




----------



## K42

Islander 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Laco München Chronograph


----------



## JuNi

Very clean and pure Archimede Pilot


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## HermannZeGerman




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Sugman




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## AttackTimer




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani

Rocking this piece of art today. I've been loving it and the blue meteorite versions.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tony A.H

a to the k said:


> Laco München Chronograh


first real pictures .
looks so much nicer than stock photos😍 . beautiful watch. love how they made the chrono dials discreet .
congratulations.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JuNi




----------



## Eugene Hot

Juri Levenberg Molnija 3603 movement


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## RM339




----------



## Gerrard8




----------



## flieger4000




----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Oris on Junghans. Have a good weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

Smiths


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## andysm

The Augsburg today! Look at that long second hand!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## cghorr01




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

👍 👍


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

parsig9 said:


> Smiths
> View attachment 15654036


What to you think about the size relative to your wrist size?


----------



## parsig9

CCJ said:


> What to you think about the size relative to your wrist size?


I am about 6.75'' and I like the 36mm size a lot. I have a Benrus Mil watch in 34mm and a Sinn U1 and I like both of them. Most of my newer purchases have been 36mm this year. I also have a PRS=53 and Smiths Air Ministry in white.


----------



## Relo60

Sinn 104LE. Have a good Monday 😁😷😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Miklos86

Pilot watch, space watch, 200m WR with unidirectional bezel... Quite an eclectic mix, but it's super comfortable titanium with day-date, so for me an almost perfect daily driver.









Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N975F eszközömről


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Just discovered this thread, so I might as well make up for lost time, LOL.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Navi pilot


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Sugman




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## TimeOnTarget

EZM 1.1 #103 of 500


----------



## Buramu




----------



## scorp713




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wearing some brand new shoes on the Crosswind today...


----------



## RM339




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## O2AFAC67

Stocking up on ammunition. This was all I could find today...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67

Took the Crosswind off long enough this afternoon to pose it on a vintage elementary school lunch box .. 😄


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MAD777

Bulova Lunar Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Bulova on Hirsch Buffalo. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jannobee

B-1 enroute to Faro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Deacon211 said:


> Bulova on Hirsch Buffalo. Have a good weekend!


Perfect strap! I have this watch & now need to upgrade, LOL.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## MAD777

Afternoon change to A-15 Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

My flieger type B says hello...










Cheers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## masqueman

One of my favorite pilot watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Eugene Hot

Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr II Special Edition


----------



## marathonman330

BIG Pilot


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chronomat Evolution on new blue Spanish leather deployant today...


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

D12 to start the week, and maybe for the whole week.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## byunts

Here's my current pilot's trio. I know the Cartier Santos doesn't probably fit the modern definition, but it has it's historical roots which I love.


----------



## Deacon211

Sinn 857 UTC on CozySG one piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot

Blacksea GMT


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santik




----------



## Hunterfate

@TimeOnTarget - beautiful Sinn in natural surroundings and top photo


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Buramu

New arrival time: HKED 1963 Blue Panda


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Same as yesterday


----------



## O2AFAC67

Yes, I know you can't take your eyes off those beautiful Crocs I"m wearing this morning... ?


----------



## JuNi

Archimede with a new to me Barton strap









Naturally the new straps feels very stiff but looking good?


----------



## jhdscript

Today i own a *Fortis Classic Cosmonauts*


----------



## O2AFAC67

JuNi said:


> Archimede with a new to me Barton strap
> 
> View attachment 15678737
> 
> Naturally the new straps feels very stiff but looking good?


Perfect!  LOve it!!!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

This 'un:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LLJ




----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## watchimus

Just landed ... MG SAR Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Modern take on the classic Type A to start a rainy Saturday..Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67

Was having a tough time making a decision last Wednesday...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MAD777

Lunar Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto2892

My new build


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## scorp713




----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet MM2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHStern




----------



## Buramu




----------



## supersong115

Alpina Startimer 40mm today


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Deacon211 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. ONE of my fave Sinn's...


----------



## Ptern




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith type 20 bronze......


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

This Back of the Black Forest one


----------



## JuNi

And on the wrist...


----------



## Tony A.H

Maddog1970 said:


> Zenith type 20 bronze......
> 
> View attachment 15690855


*Dang !. she's Extra Special all right  ? .
love the Patina. just perfect.*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Flieger Friday..Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Does anyone know where I am landing?


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dan Pierce

TimeOnTarget said:


> Does anyone know where I am landing?
> 
> View attachment 15692958


Hopefully a runway.🤞
dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

TimeOnTarget said:


> Does anyone know where I am landing?
> 
> View attachment 15692958


I'd say you were going to ORD.

I cheated a little bit though, since I was just cruising the Sinn forum!


----------



## JuNi

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this I looking good - is this the version with the sandwich dial your are sporting?


----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> this I looking good - is this the version with the sandwich dial your are sporting?


Correct. I ordered this watch with sandwich dial which I think is quite unique, also this dial option is not available by other pilot watches makers at this price range.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Sandwich 2010


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Beautiful blue dial


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful blue dial


Thanks


----------



## scorp713




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## scorp713




----------



## sanik




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuttoFL

I'm flying the jet this week so it's an easy choice...Breitling Aerospace!


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Cfosterm

IWC Spitfire Bronze just purchased being sent overnight from AD will be wearing tomorrow


----------



## O2AFAC67

SuttoFL said:


> I'm flying the jet this week so it's an easy choice...Breitling Aerospace!


Pics?...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the Armand Nicolet MM2 Pilot today. 
I quite like this one, in spite of the less than desirable date integration... the dial is otherwise beautiful in the color, texture and raised numerals. The hands are funky and different, pop nicely and vary from traditional pilots. The case is well finished with nice curved sides and a two step bezel.


----------



## Tony A.H

scorp713 said:


>


*
Beautiful ? . 
is it 45mm ?.*


----------



## scorp713

Tony A.H said:


> *
> Beautiful  .
> is it 45mm ?.*


Thanks, it's the 42mm Laco Paderborn.


----------



## longstride




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JuNi

Flieger Friday: Stowa Pilot. Grey sunray dial. My most dressy looking Flieger


----------



## watchimus

Have not really left my wrist.
The strap is very comfortable specifically with how it pivots around the lugs.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My 29-yr old Breitling Jupiter Pilot


----------



## JOHN J.

Mhutch said:


>


Hanhart is hard to beat!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Camo Bund pad, whte stitched black buffalo strap kitted with the Bomber...


----------



## tommy_boy

Stowa today


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sanik




----------



## RM339




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## oso2276

Murph









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switcharoo to the Armand Nicolet MM2, this is such a cool pilot... a bit of twist on the classic pilot. The dial is awesome. If it only came in ND, it'd be perfect


----------



## fish70

I guess this is sort of piloty. I know I want to show it off.


----------



## longstride

A 12 hour bezel will turn a Diver into a basic pilot....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Ptern




----------



## JOHN J.

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great looking Stowa in that white dial!
,


----------



## wkw

JOHN J. said:


> Great looking Stowa in that white dial!
> ,


Thanks. It is quite different from the usual black dial variant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Deacon211

Smiths on Maratac.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Walking between the diver/pilot worlds...


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy Dark Side of the Moon.......


----------



## JuNi




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

New arrival....









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet MM2 for FliegerFriday


----------



## rene.r

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

watchimus said:


> Have not really left my wrist.
> The strap is very comfortable specifically with how it pivots around the lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another great example of the no nonsense aesthetic of German tool watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWSURATT




----------



## RM339




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## K42

Airman 18 Purist.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Longines Spirit


----------



## Strela

I've been wearing this a lot lately. Tiny, hard to read, zero water resistance, but cool none the less.


----------



## nyburner

trying a new barton strap on my NT Montbrillant


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Sugman




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nyburner

Stowa Classic 40 Logo Date on a grey Barton canvas strap 6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## Droyal

This just landed. Hager 10th Anniversary.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sanik




----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Airman on a B&R Horween. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot. Antoine De Saint Exupery edition.


----------



## MAD777

Lunar pilot









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Zenith ,Pilot' Big Date Special


----------



## CCJ




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A Explorer


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Jeep99dad

Kept the GSD3A Explorer one this morning to run errands. Switcharoo later


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## sanik




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Here's Johnny

Stowa Verus Sport


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😁😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Fergfour

NATO stock number 6645-99-994-7232

View attachment 15742034


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JuNi

Eugene Hot said:


>


The cathedral hands suits the watch very good and give it an more military look. Are this a custom option?


----------



## Eugene Hot

Lum and hands are added.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JuNi

After getting a haircut - which is not so easy in Germany in this times with pandemic restrictions - I decided to get my Fliegeruhr a fresh







look too.


----------



## sanik




----------



## soundfanz




----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the Armand Nicolet MM2

TGIF


----------



## Jeep99dad

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15747105


I like this a lot


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15745326


I like Damasko more and more


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A Explorer


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chrono pushers unlocked this eveining to time beef and turkey burgers as well as a garlic pork sausage. Mmmmmmm... 










Edit: Yes, that is a golf glove tan...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## UofRSpider

Zenith Stratos Rainbow Flyback Chronograph.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828

Omega Speedmaster Reduced Automatic


----------



## Buramu




----------



## RM339




----------



## GMTtwotone

Glycine Worldtimer Bronze


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## CCJ

Butler J80 lately.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliejadk

scorp713 said:


>


I love the green!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103 Acrylic......almost the original!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Bryan66

Hamilton


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin 7640-4


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Love my Archimede...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JuNi

Still on my wrist for Flieger friday


----------



## RM339




----------



## stuffgeek

Hand wind Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Riveredger




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3a Explorer 
I am a fan of Greg's watchesC his diver is great too. The size and proportions are perfect for me on the GSD3A case


----------



## centurionavre

Just got new straps. The German look is now complete on the trusty Sinn 103!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## stevarad

poljot buran






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## longstride

Speedbird on a 6B strap from Rob Frazer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Speedbird wearing the new 6B strap from Rob Frazer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera 








FM-01A7


----------



## Sugman




----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Bryan66

Just switched to my Hamilton.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuttoFL

Type training in a new plane means spending some time back where the rich folk hang out.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## efcop




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## rodia77




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with my old GSD3A on GSD loden leather nato


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## myporsche

Laco Type A









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Prospex Sky


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Tony A.H

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15779174


*
a Rare Bird  😎 !.
Gorgeous Ticker * .


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## Heljestrand

IWC


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## weklund




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

weklund said:


> View attachment 15790987​


Nice pair of Tutima FX

Cousins say hi !



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Murph









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15779174


Havent seen one of these in a while!


----------



## savedbythebell

The first Pilots watch.

Cartier Santos.


----------



## rodia77




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Buramu




----------



## johngr




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johngr




----------



## johngr




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77

Mhutch said:


>


Very nice, I keep coming back to the Orion website to eye those Hellcats.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## COZ

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15807381


Yes, those gold wings!


----------



## Tony A.H

Mhutch said:


>


*Lovely Dial* ? .
*very unique*.


----------



## Heljestrand

IWC


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Drudge




----------



## oso2276

Self assembled type 20









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## CCJ

I just got this old friend up and running. My deployment favorite for sure. So happy to wear it again. It will fly again soon. Edit: I never ever used the slide rule, but the other features were super useful, including the mini UTC clock on the dial, the ability to choose time zones to scroll through, the ability to toggle DST on off digitally, and the slaving of the analog hands to the digital time zone of your choice. Too bad for me the newer models are so big, this 40mm was and is perfect.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## mark2828

Pulsar chronograph PVD 
Pulsar a few years back held the contract for the MOD for supply of G10 & RAF chronograph watches


----------



## O2AFAC67

The infamous _"golf glove effect"..._


----------



## A4A




----------



## Tony A.H

Meridian. hand wind


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Spirit


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberbuck

zenith cp2 C. issued


----------



## naganaga

The beautiful Alpina Startimer Quartz to wards off the blues this Monday.

It's colourful, legible, compact, and comfortable. Makes for a great EDC.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Eugene Hot

Poljot means Flight


----------



## MKTime

Droyal said:


> This just landed. Hager 10th Anniversary.


Wishing I could upgrade my first run GMT to the 10th anniversary one. I love the index font...


----------



## longstride

Speedbird. Happy Monday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

sturmanskie






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Bomber on ultra rare UTC specific 353A faceted link segment Pilot bracelet with UTC module. Added "wrist presence" courtesy of red stitched black leather Bund pad. Absolute one of a kind kitting for my all time favorite aviator chronograph...


----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133 titanium






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Pryed it off the wrist this evening to shoot a quick tacan approach before dinner...


----------



## stevarad

Sturmanskie












































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rickster27b

Laco .. Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Employed the Evo on blue Spanish leather as a cooking watch this morning to time this pineapple upside down cake...


----------



## Maddog1970

Zenith type 20 bronze for today....


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Back from the spa & on the wrist for a Flieger-ish Friday: Tudor Tiger 79270P (1997) on vintage Novavit/NSA bracelet.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828




----------



## sanik




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Sugman

I like to think of this as a pilot/diver hybrid.


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedmaster Dark Side of the moon.....


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## K42

Airman 18.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## Tony A.H

Maddog1970 said:


> Zenith type 20 bronze for today....
> 
> View attachment 15830188


one of the most beautiful Pilot watches ? .


----------



## all74

Archer Aero 45

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Up, up and away Wednesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🛫


----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Trinityten

Archimede Pilot PVD 39H


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## SteveU

One of my favorites. Hamilton Khaki Air Race GMT. Replaced the strap with an OEM Hamilton.


----------



## dondk

SteveU said:


> One of my favorites. Hamilton Khaki Air Race GMT. Replaced the strap with an OEM Hamilton.
> View attachment 15847421


I really like this!


----------



## SteveU

F-117 NightHawk and Zeno Fellow pilot.


----------



## RM339




----------



## Maddog1970

Seems to be my Monday watch.....


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Droyal

Pilot and military today.


----------



## sanik




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Maddog1970

Speedy tuesday


----------



## K42

Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A


----------



## InitialAndPitch

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15848353


How do you find the Seagull 1963 @RM339 ? I tried one on in Hong Kong but didn't get around to picking it up


----------



## naganaga

The beautiful Alpina Startimer Automatic for Flieger Friday!

I was intimidated by the watch's size on paper - 44mm case and 50+mm L2L - but took the plunge anyway and now I am so happy I did. The watch is large, of course, and my wrist is small, no running away from that. However, I did one thing that made the watch instantly wearable and comfortable: change the stock strap to a thin flat profile leather strap.

To the watch. The case is beautifully finished, largely brushed with just a thin polished outline on the bezel. The largely white matte dial with the beautiful applied numerals with just the hint of colour in the red seconds hand shape-matched counterbalance and the inverted triangle at 12 come together for a neat, versatile watch. The large signed 'cupcake' crown is another highlight and when someone notices the watch to start a comversation, it's usually the crown.

It's a great EDC with its screwdown crown and 100m resist.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## sanik




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Supersonic Sunday! Wearing the BWC Stealth Mach 1a

It's a beautiful watch and it has grown on me a lot.

It's a striking watch from afar, but the details beguile you. The spots of colour, just the right amount of accents, and fit and finish, all combine to make a good Flieger and an excellent sports watch.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Aloha


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

TimeOnTarget said:


> Aloha
> 
> View attachment 15861195
> 
> 
> View attachment 15861196


Aloha back and I LOVE that Bulova!!  
Best,
Ron


----------



## Jpfahrstar

TimeOnTarget said:


> Aloha
> 
> View attachment 15861195
> 
> 
> View attachment 15861196


That's one big nose at gate C8 and a very nice Bulova too.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Jpfahrstar said:


> That's one big nose at gate C8 and a very nice Bulova too.


Yes, I took the picture because we never park the freighter at the gate, but all this Shanghai Shivers mess has everything mixed up. Strange time we are living in!


----------



## dgscott70

Does this count? O&W with a hand wound ETA 2801.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgscott70

Droyal said:


> Pilot and military today.
> View attachment 15849467


Those hands are unreal! How bright and long-lasting is the lume?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550

Stowa old-style strap on an Escapement Time type b. The stock strap was fine but borderline too short. This normal/long strap has better/softer leather and is great for larger wrists. It's available in a shorter length, too.


----------



## Droyal

dgscott70 said:


> Those hands are unreal! How bright and long-lasting is the lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


The lume is Tritium so it has died over time. But it has aged well. The minute hand tip has seen better days, but the rest of the dial and hands are in good shape.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Revue Thommen Airspeed. Will be changing to a leather strap in a few days. Will also post that one here but for now:


----------



## SWilly67

Dropped the Pilot today.






Type 20 Rescue


----------



## Jim L

104 matte.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## savetime




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LLJ

Is it just me, or is this as much of a pilot watch as some of these watches?


----------



## RM339




----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Speedmaster "Dark Side" of the moon....


----------



## fiskadoro

Ollech & Wajs Precision


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From the weekend, my Rolleiflex 2.8F & Damasko DC56 Si.


----------



## cottontop

Alexander James Watches, Chicago.
Joe


----------



## Relo60

WOTD👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Pashenri

Ollech and Wajs


----------



## sal4

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## savetime




----------



## gossler

Loving this ZENITH „PILOT"


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## K42

I've been going with the Pilot Pioneer for a week. Rotating out later today.


----------



## oso2276

Does this one qualify?









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## K42

Airman 18 on a canvas.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Stowas


----------



## Hastie73

Muhle


----------



## Auto2892




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

Gavox???


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Jim L said:


> 104 matte.
> View attachment 15867195


Love this 🤍


----------



## Jeep99dad

JDCfour said:


>


Awesome  love the German utilitarian no nonsense style


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Derkdiggler

Burgs said:


> Gavox???


Yes, Squadron. A very fun watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Nowadays Pilot Watch... ;-)









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk









From:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Timex Pilot
Joe


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Burgs

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nowadays Pilot Watch... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk
> View attachment 15891712
> 
> 
> From:


Begging the Major's pardon... Sir, the Wing Commander requests the pleasure of your company, attired in Class A uniform, in three minutes.


----------



## cottontop

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nowadays Pilot Watch... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk
> View attachment 15891712
> 
> 
> From:


Did you modify that strap yourself? If so, good job. I like it and you have given me some ideas.
Joe


----------



## Here's Johnny

Stowa


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mecaquartz









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Airman 18


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LP49

1964 Glycine Airman


----------



## JOSE G




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cottontop

Just received this one tonight.
Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Robert999




----------



## cottontop

Wearing the new pilot again today, but now with a more appropriate pilot strap.
Joe


----------



## longstride

Fortis 595 Flieger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jebudu

My favourite watch so far



Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## soundfanz

My trusty Steinhart Nav B purchased in 2013.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## R_P_C

My new (to me) Sinn 856!:









*There are some absolutely _stunning_ watches in this thread. I can hear my wallet trembling from the other room&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A Explorer on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning 


























6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## K42

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer on Hadley Roma Cordura.


----------



## cottontop

Alexander James on a red & black single rivet strap.
Joe


----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede Pilot 42 HW by Ickler from Pforzheim, Germany with
a Unitas 6498-1 inside:


----------



## soundfanz

Jeep99dad said:


> GSD3A Explorer on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.8" wrist for reference


That watch looks great.. I have a couple of Greg's awesome Horween Leather straps, have often wondered what his watches are like.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

cottontop said:


> Did you modify that strap yourself? If so, good job. I like it and you have given me some ideas.
> Joe


Thank you.
It is a Richard Tracy's broad leather made for the Peeble watches.
Not easy to find anymore.

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Thank you.
> It is a Richard Tracy's broad leather made for the Peeble watches.
> Not easy to find anymore.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


I'll keep an eye out. I'm always looking for straps, both usual and unusual. Will let you know if I find any.
Joe


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## dubhead




----------



## rafaellunes

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

cottontop said:


> I'll keep an eye out. I'm always looking for straps, both usual and unusual. Will let you know if I find any.
> Joe


They were cheap (9.90 dollars) and really well made.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/pebble/comments/2ej0vp

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## M.I.




----------



## cottontop

My newest pilot. Just received it yesterday.
Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## jonny deacon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## R_P_C

A week on the wrist, still loving it


----------



## RM339




----------



## sal4

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Eugene Hot said:


>


This is a great looking piece. Good to see Steinhart do something a bit more original. The execution looks pretty damn great.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr II Special Edition 2010 №04/88


----------



## cottontop

Brown dial Hamilton Quartz.
Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Fortis 595.


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## R_P_C

856 newly on a strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Jeep99dad

This beauty landed this afternoon and wow  I LOVE IT.. the titanium case, the petrol blue dial with black concentric circled subdials and vintagy hands and numerals&#8230; all of it 
Well done Longines


----------



## LP49




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## JonS1967

Newly acquired and out for a test drive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15915436


Is this the model with the Seagull movement? It looks great without the date complication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Supersonic Sunday! Wearing the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for this lovely weekend.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## josherau

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon
> I usually love to play Barbie but this strap is so good on this watch and so appropriate that I haven't even tried switching


Love that olive strap on this IWC


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## LP49

1964


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## O2AFAC67

A bit of aviator "wrist presence" this morning...


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot

Poljot 3133


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot

Molnija 3603


----------



## cottontop

My latest Pilot. San Martin Automatic.
Joe


----------



## gh1234

nice! I never see coin-edge bezelwatches in the wild - have to come to WUS to look at these 


Mhutch said:


>


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Double-repro tropical TimeFactors Tuesday with the Smiths Navigator PRS-48 on the VB Hygienique strap from A.F.0210.


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig by the fire place:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## sanik




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Smithsj716

High Marks for this B&R sailcloth strap btw


----------



## cottontop

San Martin Automatic.
Joe


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday with the Alpina Startimer Automatic Pilot.

The white matte dial with the beautiful applied numerals; the details at 12 - the inverted triangle red marker at 12 and the triangle of the Alpina logo centering on the horizontal 12 index; the shape-matched seconds hand counterbalance as a red triangle; all come together for a neat, versatile, and desirable watch.

I changed the strap from the flat profile textured one featured previously to this taupe weathered look strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RM339




----------



## cottontop

Russian Vostok Komandirskie.
Joe


----------



## gsubash

Bangalore Watch Company Mach 1









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling 817




























Regards
Richard


----------



## jonny deacon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

This evening once again utilizing the countdown bezel of the world's greatest cooking watch/aviator chronograph...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Ptern




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling Navitimer 806 AOPA










Regards
Richard


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## cottontop

Recent arrival. I already have the white dial version; this is the beige dial version.
Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Multichron Pilot










Regards
Richard


----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely beautiful dial and hands and all indices as well. Terrific piece.  Thank you so much for sharing!
Best,
Ron


----------



## Triton9




----------



## wkw

O2AFAC67 said:


> Absolutely beautiful dial and hands and all indices as well. Terrific piece.  Thank you so much for sharing!
> Best,
> Ron


You're welcome Ron. Stowa made everything right on this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67

Oh, sure. I'm onboard.  Playing Eco Warrior and saving the planet with a hybrid again today...


----------



## cottontop

Just received this Lake & Sons Automatic. They are in Minnesota. This is a limited edition, 469 of 500, so only a few left. 40mm and under $200.
Joe


----------



## O2AFAC67

Lunch break today...


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 903 Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cottontop

Q&Q by Citizen.
Joe


----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling Navitimer 806 boxed 10,AOPA dial










Richard


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

So not officially developed as a 'Pilots' watch but Sinn's EZM1 actually fits the bill as a tremendously accurate chronograph that would be just the ticket for timing legs and vectors in flight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Westfalia Pilot










Richard


----------



## naganaga

This Avi-8 centenary for Flieger Friday And Flecto Friday!

No escaping the fact that it's a large watch for my small wrists, it is still comfortable to wear as a casual watch, with denim and tees. I changed the stock leather taupe strap to this black Cordura strap.

While it's a decidedly monochromatic implementation, there are enough details to make it interesting. The matte textured black of the dial, the raised and creamy printing of the markers, and the non-coated sapphire create interesting effects in different light conditions.

The watch can seem absolutely gorgeous with details one second and go completely two-dimensional or flat the next. Always interesting to wear!
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Just acquired this one. I love it!
Joe


----------



## zevon

Hi
Jardur 960 Bezelmeter










Richard


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede-Flieger with the handwound Unitas 6498-1. The watch is produced
by Ickler Pforzheim.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo black dial










Richard


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## R_P_C




----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo white dial,Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Flight Computer


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Alexander James.
Joe


----------



## LP49




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Valjoux 7731










Richard


----------



## RM339




----------



## caktaylor




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-USA




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

The ultimate "Pilot Watch", the Speedy:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RM339




----------



## ETA2824-2

The Germans ...


----------



## Eugene Hot

Navi pilots









and fliegers









and B-UHREN


----------



## NL-USA

Changing out the Breitling for....







Ready to start mowing etc with the Casio G-shock DW-6900. A watch that's been in space.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Madcatblue39

The pilot watch that almost was Bulova A15


----------



## Docrwm

Tomorrow I will be wearing......


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## marco escobar

Pogue









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

I can't get enough of this Sinn 856


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Junghans










Richard


----------



## michael_m

CWC chrono on a whiskey shell cordovan nato strap&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Tutima Military US Property



















Richard


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Certina DS Multi 8


----------



## ETA2824-2

Handwound B-Muster Laco Leipzig FL23883:


----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star 7740










Richard


----------



## Burgs

Richard, you have some amazing watches!


----------



## SteveU

Hamilton Khaki Air Race GMT.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maestindy1




----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## ETA2824-2

Also today: The Laco Leipzig on wihite shirt, blue jeans and suede shoes ...


----------



## Burgs

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Eugene Hot

Steinhart NAV. B-UHR II Premium Special Edition 2010 #04/88 on Steinhart Torf Vintage bracelet


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## oso2276

Crosswind Special Sport









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Q&Q by Citizen.
Joe


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Multichron Pilot










Richard


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Hi, Michael. Minus the heat and dust of the Sandbox does this look familiar?.... Hahahahaha!
Best,
Ron


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103 Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot GMT on Hirsch Tiger


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 103 St Sa E










Richard


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Khaki King on Staib mesh


----------



## Sugman

It's part of G-Shocks Aviation collection...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

CWC G-10 from 1980.


----------



## ETA2824-2

43 mm B 01:


----------



## ETA2824-2

His and her's Navitimer:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on Crown & Buckle Chevron
















Military Watches Of The World: U.S.A. Part 2 - Worn & Wound


A few weeks ago, we kicked off our Military Watches Of The World series with America Part 1, focusing on watches from World War I through the early ’60s. In Part 2, we’ll feature watches issued to the U.S. military from the Vietnam era through today. Vietnam War With the release of the...




wornandwound.com


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## sal4

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## RM339




----------



## SWilly67

This one


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ETA2824-2

OK, ok.


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot Day Date


----------



## LLJ

SCD said:


> Hamilton Pilot Day Date
> View attachment 15998754


I wear mine on a parachute strap, too. Great combo.


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## Dan Pierce

This continues to consume wrist time.
dP


----------



## ETA2824-2

Right:


----------



## ETA2824-2

Right wrist the Archimede Pilot 42 HW manufactured by Ickler, Pforzheim:


----------



## Peeha

Lounging around watching the 149th Open. Eyes on the golf & this Longines Avigation.


----------



## Shropshirelad

Peeha said:


> Lounging around watching the 149th Open. Eyes on the golf & this Longines Avigation.
> View attachment 16000297


What's this please! Im not familiar and I like!


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

On my right wrist the Archimede Pilot 42 HW with UNitas 6498-1 movement:


----------



## pegase747

Long time not posting on this forum but here I am :

Sporting this interesting Sinn today :


----------



## behnam

Skyhawk









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Here's Johnny

Stowa


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## ETA2824-2

Navitimer 43 B 01


----------



## rodia77




----------



## BishBashBosh

Shropshirelad said:


> What's this please! Im not familiar and I like!


Doesn't look anyone replied to your query. So, it's a_* Longines Avigation Heritage GMT*_.

Longines' use of the word _Avigation _sometimes throws people, but it's not a typo!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Avenger GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## Shropshirelad

BishBashBosh said:


> Doesn't look anyone replied to your query. So, it's a_* Longines Avigation Heritage GMT*_.
> 
> Longines' use of the word _Avigation _sometimes throws people, but it's not a typo!


Thanks thats good of you


----------



## ETA2824-2

Yesterday my wife and I travelled with our convertible to the Swiss Jura Mountains where 
most of the famous Swiss watches are built. Shame on me! I wore a German Pilot's watch 
from Laco. After an adventurous cllimb on narrow winding roads to the Chasseral Mountain 
we were able to see a large part of the Country.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼😊😀🖖🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

After a week today the last day with the Laco Leipzig.
It is relatively hot for leather straps.


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday! This bright, legible Alpina Startimer quartz for freestyle Friday in the quartz week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Triton9




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## medic1




----------



## cottontop

My 24 hour Vostok Komandirskie.
Joe


----------



## RM339




----------



## SCD

Stowa Flieger 40 Handwind Nodate Nologo


----------



## RM339




----------



## cottontop

San Martin Automatic
Joe


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB Chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee

Docrwm said:


> View attachment 16017039
> 
> View attachment 16017040​


Love it. I'd like to find one

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Simpleman1007

The Newmark is simply stunning! Gets my vote for sure!!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## RM339




----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## longstride

SCD said:


> Stowa Flieger 40 Handwind Nodate Nologo
> View attachment 16020914


What strap is that BTW?


----------



## SCD

longstride said:


> What strap is that BTW?


Crown & Buckle Perlon








Checker Melange Perlon


Braided nylon watch straps originated several decades ago [authentic vintage ones are very cool], and came of age in the era of rubber "tropic" straps, which share a similar vibe. They are commonly referred to as "perlon straps" in the watch world, since




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good Morning! ?


----------



## all74

Wilson Watch Works pilot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Navitimer


----------



## mark2828

Laco Rom 42 Type A Dial Flieger


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Engineer Master II Avaitor


----------



## RM339

Two watch day today


----------



## O2AFAC67

ò


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67

Working the countdown bezel this evening...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Breitling Crosswind brings to mind a bit of light reading on crosswind limittions this morning...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RM339




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16054486


Thomas Crapper???


----------



## O2AFAC67

Burgs said:


> Thomas Crapper???


Hahahahahaha!!  No, John Harrison. That's Dava Sobel's fascinating work of non-fiction about the Longitude prize. Give it a read and you'll have a new appreciation for chronometers...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## jopo1

Longines that was used by Czechoslovakia AirForce in 1939. Cal. version 15.26, with Porcelain Dial.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Snaggletooth

SARG on SAR


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

Still&#8230;..


----------



## Docrwm

EZM3 Flieger


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## stvenski64




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sanik




----------



## 021411




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## cghorr01

Atticus Icarus today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## LP49

Old faithful's still accurate after 57 years.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60

Worn twice in a week😮. Unusual for me. Friday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## awrose

GSD-3A









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

FOD Escapement Time


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk World time for Blue Monday and Day 1 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #navihawk #blueangels #pilotwatch #bluemonday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

WKW,

My wife gave me that same Blue Angels watch for Christmas, circa 1994. It still keeps perfect time, all the functions still work, and I still wear it from time to time. It's an excellent watch. But then, you already know that.


----------



## stvenski64

Glycine Airman gmt world timer


----------



## MrG

Zeppelin


----------



## Copterguy

Just arrived today...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Grillin' with the chronograph today...


----------



## naganaga

Analog Tuesday! Wearing my all-analog G-Shock Gravity Defier from more than a decade back for Day 2 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 24, 2021: #casio #gshock #gravitydefier #allanalog #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## CCJ

Love this watch. I wore one in Afghanistan in 2009 and it still works. Obviously sentimental for me, and more so lately because the news from there is so tragic. The Navihawk is so perfect (Ok maybe needed slightly better lume). I never used the slide rule, but I heavily used every other feature.



naganaga said:


> The Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk World time for Blue Monday and Day 1 of my aviation theme.
> 
> Wrist roll: August 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #navihawk #blueangels #pilotwatch #bluemonday #shorts #watchshorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

LP49 said:


> *Old faithful's still accurate after 57 years.*
> 
> View attachment 16070180


*WOW . 57 years !!. truly amazing. *
and still a beauty.


----------



## LP49

Tony A.H said:


> *WOW . 57 years !!. truly amazing. *
> and still a beauty.


Thanks!


----------



## naganaga

CCJ said:


> Love this watch. I wore one in Afghanistan in 2009 and it still works. Obviously sentimental for me, and more so lately because the news from there is so tragic. The Navihawk is so perfect (Ok maybe needed slightly better lume). I never used the slide rule, but I heavily used every other feature.


Wear it in good health!

I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, but sadly there isn't. Maybe my lack of imagination or the true nature of what we are going through.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Supersonic Wednesday! Wearing the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for my aviation theme week.

Wrist roll: August 25, 2021: #bangalorewatchcompany #mach1c #mach1officersblue #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede Pilot 42 HW from Ickler in Pforzheim:


----------



## naganaga

Throwback Thursday with this Avi-8 centenary 1940s limited edition. While it's not a vintage watch, it has enough nods to vintage pilot watch design to make one reminisce about the past.

The stock strap while soft and supple was too long for my small wrists and the watch is now on a lovely leather-backed cordura.

Wrist roll August 26, 2021: #avi8 #centenary1940 #fliegerwatch #automaticwatch #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede Pilot 42 HW with the Unitas inside:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday! This modern yet classic Alpina Startimer automatic in 44mm for day 5 of my aviation theme week.

The more I wear it, the more I love the design and details of this watch. Admittedly too large for my wrist, it does wear super comfortably on my wrist. The stock strap was too long so wearing it on a special taupe leather strap; see wristroll for what makes the strap different!

Wrist roll: August 27, 2021: #Alpina #startimer #pilotwatch for #fliegerwatch Friday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Jeep99dad

The GSD3A is one of the few micro that's stayed in my collection this long besides Farer. 
The plexy dome adds warmth and character to the watch though it's obviously prone to scratches. But I don't mind it and it's easily remediated. Today it's mounted on a drunkartstraps canvas.

HAGWE.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cottontop

Eaglemoss Quartz tribute to 1960'sBritish RAF
Joe


----------



## Wolfsatz

A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova A15 Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Tony A.H

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16087033
> View attachment 16087034


*looks Great.
is the case 42mm ?*


----------



## JOSE G




----------



## Eugene Hot

Tony A.H said:


> *looks Great.
> is the case 42mm ?*


Yes, it's Leipzig 2801 42mm


----------



## Eugene Hot

cottontop said:


> View attachment 16087939
> 
> Eaglemoss Quartz tribute to 1960'sBritish RAF
> Joe


Thank you for the photo. The recent purchase of a smart bracelet for $2, which turned out to be unexpectedly successful, shook my doubts about cheap watches, but after this photo, I clicked the button on the site Eaglemoss toys.


----------



## agtprvctr




----------



## cghorr01

Atticus Icarus today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## sal4

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SteveU

_














_


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot

cottontop said:


> View attachment 16087939
> 
> Eaglemoss Quartz tribute to 1960'sBritish RAF
> Joe


































Thank You, Joe.


----------



## cottontop

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16095314
> 
> View attachment 16095379
> View attachment 16095323
> 
> View attachment 16095341
> 
> Thank You, Joe.


You are welcome, Eugene. Those Eaglemoss Pilot watches are a lot of watch for the money. The size is perfect also. I really like mine. Now I have to decide if I want to add to my Eaglemoss collection. It is very tempting as they do offer several nice models.
Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot

South African Pilot's Watch 1950s is interesting, but not represented in the collection for Russia, as well as first issue US Army Field 1970s Khaki Watch. Instead they offers Royal Air Force Pilot Watch 1950s and Australian Soldier Watch 1970s, but on these models unsuccessful handset IMO.
British Pilot's Watch 1940s ISSUE #51 also no luck with the hands. What prevented to use hands if not like this Ebel, at least the longer classic marine like on Longines Heritage Military 6B/159?


----------



## RM339




----------



## Triton9




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## agtprvctr

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Wow which strap is that?


----------



## yinzburgher

agtprvctr said:


> Wow which strap is that?


One of the new ribbed NATO straps from CNS.









Ribbed NATO strap OD Green


We have the worlds largest collection of premium NATO straps at the best prices. Express shipping worldwide.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## agtprvctr

yinzburgher said:


> One of the new ribbed NATO straps from CNS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbed NATO strap OD Green
> 
> 
> We have the worlds largest collection of premium NATO straps at the best prices. Express shipping worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheapestnatostraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Looks great, though given the low price, how do you find the quality?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

agtprvctr said:


> Looks great, though given the low price, how do you find the quality?


Thanks. Like most CNS straps, I find the quality a bit better than the price may suggest, especially with a discount code. In this case, the straps are a bit stiff but not uncomfortable. They are also fairly thin, so I imagine they will soften more with use. I don't have experience with them, but for a higher quality you might try the SF1 straps from Cincy.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Rodentman

The Big Pirate, AARRRGGGHHHH...


----------



## cottontop

My newest arrival and i'm loving it.
Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Can't pry it off the wrist so might as well use it for a cooking watch this evening...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

O2AFAC67 said:


> Can't pry it off the wrist so might as well use it for a cooking watch this evening...
> 
> View attachment 16102020
> 
> View attachment 16102022


Watch looks nice as always&#8230;.I'm more into the meat on the grill 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828




----------



## hero

My recently acquired Fortis Pilot Classic


----------



## cottontop

Eaglemoss RAF Tribute
Joe


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Sdasurrey

'Lounging' with a 1933 Zenith Special&#8230; S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

I'm going to have to do something with that black second hand; either replace it or paint it as I can barely see it.
Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jpfahrstar

Granddaughters are a great source for colorful summer bracelets!








Yema Superman Armee de L'Air


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## O2AFAC67

Waiting inside the car dealership...


----------



## cottontop

It doesn't say on the dial, but it is an automatic.
Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nimzotech

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## sal4

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## hero




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

Sinn EZM3 Flieger


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

Eugene Hot said:


>


Pilot watch or Marine Chronometer?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Pissodes




----------



## CM HUNTER

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16091159


Pilot or GMT diver?


----------



## CM HUNTER

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16113282


Looks a lot like a dive watch.


----------



## King_Neptune

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks a lot like a dive watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67

King_Neptune said:


>


I really miss the Schneider days...


----------



## oso2276

Self assembled









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

King_Neptune said:


>





King_Neptune said:


> There you go! That's more like it!


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
I love this watch, and the heat-blues hands are one of the reasons.


----------



## catspispenguins

Xemex


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin 7640-4


----------



## Spiffy

Tisell Pilot Type A


----------



## Spiffy

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lovely Dekla. I was looking at their sterile dial Type A models and it's such a bang for buck timepiece.


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## wkw

Spiffy said:


> Lovely Dekla. I was looking at their sterile dial Type A models and it's such a bang for buck timepiece.


Thanks

I truly agree your comment.

They got the best value propositions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## O2AFAC67

In my kitchen studio this morning after a quick photo shoot...


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Steinhart NAV.B-UHR II Russian Special Edition 2010 Premium.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jmerino7

IWC Le Petit Prince chrono for me.

Thanks.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## fiskadoro

Ollech & Wajs Precision


----------



## househalfman




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven this evening


----------



## Koizumi

Circa '66


----------



## RM339




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## AhmadImad

Escapement Time type A 40mm,























Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Accutron A-15


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## LP49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele Airfield Hercules. To commemorate the 100th anniversary of the RAAF.


----------



## hero




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## WatchMe86

Blurry pic from a couple days ago. But I'm still enjoying it


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Koizumi

All of these are ready for flight


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## all74

My new Dekla!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjamin831

The speedy is a pilot's watch right?


----------



## RM339




----------



## SteveU

Stuhrling Original pilot.


----------



## all74

Dekla pilot on an EO strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## CM HUNTER

benjamin831 said:


> The speedy is a pilot's watch right?
> 
> View attachment 16152023


No. The Speedmaster (as the name implies) was designed as a racing watch that happened to go to the moon.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## CCJ

CM HUNTER said:


> No. The Speedmaster (as the name implies) was designed as a racing watch that happened to go to the moon.


Though despite not being specifically designed for aviation, a lot of pilots and navigators in the 60s and 70s bought them, especially in the USA given the lack of issued watches with complications.


----------



## CM HUNTER

CCJ said:


> Though despite not being specifically designed for aviation, a lot of pilots and navigators in the 60s and 70s bought them, especially in the USA given the lack of issued watches with complications.


No doubt. I could swim with a flieger strapped to my wrist, but it doesn't make it a dive watch. The marketing was real for sure. Still is.


----------



## naganaga

Alpina Startimer Quartz for this Monday! The watch has a dark grey dial with orange hour markers and red accents but the AR coating on the crystal makes the watch dial look blue at most times. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## naganaga

This modern yet classic Alpina Startimer automatic in 44mm for this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Fbard

My new A-13A!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Yesterday’s pic but still wearing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Meridian


upload images


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## customlegend

Just got this Artem strap.


----------



## naganaga

This magnificent Alpina Startimer Automatic Chronograph for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## LP49

1964 actual tool watch.


----------



## NL-USA

Fully overhauled vintage Breitling Chronospace


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ETA2824-2

Is it a diver or a pilot's watch?


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## CCJ

ETA2824-2 said:


> Is it a diver or a pilot's watch?
> 
> View attachment 16164494


Pilot for sure, I would fly with it but I wouldn't dive with it.


----------



## naganaga

The fabulous Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage for flieger Friday!

This is a beautiful watch with lots of details and, as is expected from Alpina, a large watch designed to be comfortable on small wrists. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## xj40




----------



## CM HUNTER

ETA2824-2 said:


> Is it a diver or a pilot's watch?
> 
> View attachment 16164494


GMT diver. Part of the BLACK BAY lineup.


----------



## xj40

CM HUNTER said:


> GMT diver. Part of the BLACK BAY lineup.


You can't fly with it?


----------



## naganaga

So. This week I chose to wear all my Alpina Startimer Pilot watches. Started with a quartz, then an automatic, then an automatic chronograph, a day's break with an Alpina trench watch, and back to the pilots with the heritage.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## CM HUNTER

xj40 said:


> You can't fly with it?


Sure you can. I can also swim with my flieger but it doesn't make it a dive watch.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ZM-73

Junkers


----------



## Auto2892

Handmade pilot/trench timer


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JonS1967

LP49 said:


> 1964 actual tool watch.
> 
> View attachment 16162969


That’s beautiful.


----------



## LP49

JonS1967 said:


> That’s beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## Axelrod

Escapement Time type B


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## cottontop

Black dial Damasko on all orange for Fall/Halloween.
Joe


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU

Fassssst and sneaky.


----------



## ETA2824-2

JonS1967 said:


>


Sista: (White Dial and cyrillic text)


----------



## Spiffy

naganaga said:


> So. This week I chose to wear all my Alpina Startimer Pilot watches. Started with a quartz, then an automatic, then an automatic chronograph, a day's break with an Alpina trench watch, and back to the pilots with the heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


 Took a break on the 7th of October? Haha


----------



## naganaga

Spiffy said:


> Took a break on the 7th of October? Haha


Yes, did a vintage alpina trench watch on Oct 7


Sent from my HD1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Lake & Sons automatic with lots of orange.
Joe


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## oso2276

Murph (mod)









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## parachrom1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## NL-USA

My vintage Seiko SNJ018. Still have the box and papers and with a new battery she still works!


----------



## rodia77




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## naganaga

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-case version for this wet and dark Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Alexander James.
Joe


----------



## O2AFAC67

On the way home from the golf course this afternoon. Quick pit stop at the Whataburger drive through so time for a steering wheel wristie...


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## LP49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Steinhart Nav. B-uhr II 2010 Premium


----------



## cottontop

Mil-Tec black on orange.
Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## NL-USA




----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## xj40




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Paxman

Flieger Friday with the Dievas Flieger Timer


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## cottontop

My Halloween Moon Watch.
Joe


----------



## TgeekB

Vaer C5 tradition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## twincity




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Fortis Fleiger from 1998.


----------



## longstride

View attachment 16199697


Fortis Fleiger from 1998.


----------



## wkw

longstride said:


> View attachment 16199697
> 
> 
> Fortis Fleiger from 1998.


Great Flieger with timeless design. 

A sibling says hi 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele Airfield Hercules


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## LP49




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## naganaga

The Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot for Thorisday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## paolorange

A-13A Flyback Automatic


----------



## hero




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The Citizen ecodrive Blue Angels Nighthawk for Flyer Friday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## twintop

Friday morning and evening beverages with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 B-Muster


----------



## Paxman

Fortis Spacematic fits the bill for Flieger Friday


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fitdad24

Oris BCPP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jpfahrstar

paolorange said:


> A-13A Flyback Automatic
> View attachment 16203843


Really love the dial on the A-13A!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## RussMurray

Afternoon switcharoo


----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## cottontop

My San Martin Pilot wearing October Orange.
Joe


----------



## Bondednato

856


----------



## Burgs

Jeep99dad said:


> Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Thumbs up for Dog Content. Watch is nice too.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-USA




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MAD777

Lunar Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-USA




----------



## allanzzz

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which model is this? Where can I get this with bracelet as well

Sent from my M2007J3SG using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

allanzzz said:


> Which model is this? Where can I get this with bracelet as well
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SG using Tapatalk


This is an Archimede pilot. Bracelet came with the watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

Ollech & Wajs P-104


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Morency79

twincity said:


> View attachment 16196860


which one is this?


----------



## twincity

Morency79 said:


> which one is this?


Sterile dial Addiesdive pilot watch.


----------



## COZ

Flicker said:


> Ollech & Wajs P-104
> 
> View attachment 16214525
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214526


Nice, I have had this one on my list for a while now, just haven't pulled the trigger. If I can sell another pilot piece I may replace it with the 104.

I thought I saw where there are two sets of lugs holes on the 104 to help close the gap when on strap. Can you confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## Flicker

COZ said:


> Nice, I have had this one on my list for a while now, just haven't pulled the trigger. If I can sell another pilot piece I may replace it with the 104.
> 
> I thought I saw where there are two sets of lugs holes on the 104 to help close the gap when on strap. Can you confirm this? Thanks.


Yes, there are two sets of lug holes, the 'outer' drilled lug holes and another set a bit more towards the case. It is a very useful feature and would be great if more watches would have this.

I've been really enjoying the P-104 and would recommend it.


----------



## rodia77




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## COZ

Flicker said:


> Yes, there are two sets of lug holes, the 'outer' drilled lug holes and another set a bit more towards the case. It is a very useful feature and would be great if more watches would have this.
> 
> I've been really enjoying the P-104 and would recommend it.


Great, thanks!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Koizumi

Helvetia 42mm with Hunter flip open caseback. This beauty has lotsa stories to tell. Runs like a top, wear it often for the past 20 years.


----------



## gazzamania73

On the wrist today...


----------



## Buramu




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Harding Jetstream


----------



## SteveU

Zeno Watch Basel Fellow OS Pilot.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RM339




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos with a kyrillic dial and a Poljot 3133 inside. First watch in the open space
before the Omega Speedmaster. The watch was worn by Cosmonaut Leonov:


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ZM-73

Prospex Sky


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## AC181




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

It's another dark and rainy day in Bangalore, the kind of weather to call off flying in the 1940s. 

Wearing the Avi-8 1940s centenary this Friday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## RM339




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Flieger Friday with the Seagull Chinese Airforce 1963


----------



## ZM-73

QNE


----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/mjCe3vf


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😀😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 B-Muster


----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67

New shoes for the Bomber!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 B-Muster


----------



## Koizumi

Around the world a few times over with the deadly accurate circa ‘66


----------



## Paxman

Volmax Aviator Sub Seconds for Flieger Friday


----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/mjCe3vf


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Eugene Hot

37 mm


















41 mm









42 mm


















44 mm


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

GMT


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## O2AFAC67

Wearing its new shoes, the world's finest aviator chronograph and cooking watch works diligently this evening...


----------



## LP49

Might have flown in the Vietnam war or a prop airliner.


----------



## Koizumi

Circa ‘69, this one purrs with the Venus 178 iteration of ref. 816. Definitely big but slim profile makes it seasonably wearable!


----------



## CCJ

My grail arrived. I’m in love.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## brandon\




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Out filling up the tank ready for the holidays. The price/gal forced me to pay with the watch and a kidney...


----------



## DeckRunner




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## parang




----------



## O2AFAC67

Results of the earlier this morning effort...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## MAD777

New addition from microbrand Roue









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Pilot/ diver build.
dP


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 B-Muster


----------



## ETA2824-2

Got it today: The Sinn 358 B E.
Wonderful quality and an absolute beauty!


----------



## carlhaluss

ETA2824-2 said:


> Got it today: The Sinn 358 B E.
> Wonderful quality and an absolute beauty!
> 
> View attachment 16263676
> 
> View attachment 16263677


Beautiful indeed! Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss

Have a splendid weekend!


----------



## Koizumi




----------



## mattnt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Old '64 just keeps on ticking!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseATX




----------



## Linx

P


----------



## Koizumi

42mm diameter aviator twins of sorts. 

Hunter casebacks and lotsa patina. 

22mm welded lugs.

One of the watches interestingly has the Helvetia logo rubbed or scratched out. 

The book was a pilot family member’s journal late 30s ww2.


----------



## dubhead

Ready to fly


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jeep99dad

My almost 32-year old Breitling Jupiter Pilot 









Love it. Big scratch and all


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## O2AFAC67

Replaced the new black Italian calf leather deployant with the whiskey distressed Spanish leather deployant this evening...


----------



## Paxman

Flieger Friday with this homegrown 6497


----------



## Springdale_1

Flieger Friday with Damasko


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RM339




----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Koizumi




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Tony A.H

my trusted old IWC 5002


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## dnodelman

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16284068


Most certainly not a flieger?


----------



## King_Neptune

dnodelman said:


> Most certainly not a flieger?


As Patrick Swayze said in Road House, "Opinions vary."

Not a formal "flieger", but if you do your due research, you WILL find that the GMT Master was developed for use as a pilot's watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67

That and of course the fact a "flieger" is specifically a navigator's watch...


----------



## Koizumi

‘66 806 Cal.178

What a gem!!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## captious




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## Koizumi

Not really into bronze watches… I’ve tried a few but sold them (IWC Darwin, Zenith, Bell & Ross). However, IWC does have a unique bronze in that it is not rosegold in appearance prior to patina developing. It’s more yellow gold; and consequently, it darkens very differently than most other bronze watches. Maybe less copper? Who knows, either way, I much prefer the color.

Great watch! I can’t get enough of the Big Pilots! I’m definitely tempted by the 39mm Mark in bronze as well. Maybe one day.


----------



## PeteJE

Stowa Sport


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## gazzamania73

Fortis B-42 Day Date, new in my collection (found closed to mint condition). I changed the leather strap with a Bonetto rubber.
In this post i saw a lto of AMAZING watch!
A big CIAO from Italy!


----------



## stromberglarry4450




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## naganaga

The HKED version of the Seagull 1963 Pilot's chronograph in blue for this Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JuNi

Archimede









The watch is really tough and can handle a beating.

And the factory strap is very comfortable and soft.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tony A.H

Koizumi said:


> Not really into bronze watches… I’ve tried a few but sold them (IWC Darwin, Zenith, Bell & Ross). However, IWC does have a unique bronze in that it is not rosegold in appearance prior to patina developing. It’s more yellow gold; and consequently, it darkens very differently than most other bronze watches. Maybe less copper? Who knows, either way, I much prefer the color.
> 
> Great watch! I can’t get enough of the Big Pilots! I’m definitely tempted by the 39mm Mark in bronze as well. Maybe one day.


sure is a great looking piece  .

since you're into the Big Pilots. the 39 mm might be a bit small for you. and if i may suggest. the new 43mm is a great watch and size. definitely has a lot of presence on the wrist like the BP does.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## hero




----------



## CCJ

Very happy with the pairing of this WatchObsession premium grey with the Mk XVIII.


----------



## Koizumi

Bill Yao Type 48

Now finally has become a classic of a classic!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele Airfield Hercules


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## northside

RGM 151 PR. My favorite pilot watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 16299412



wow. that's a rare *B&R* we seldom see.
despite it's size. it looks Great on your wrist .


----------



## FLG44




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151-P on an Erika MN BLACKOPS


----------



## StufflerMike

Me










She


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RLS1851

Older photo of my Bronze 42, great watch!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## LP49

Used by actual pilots!


----------



## MAD777

ETA2824-2 said:


> Sinn 358 B E
> View attachment 16311592


What a beauty!!! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16295768
> Beautiful!


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## northside




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## carlhaluss

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16313308




Saw this one for the first time in real life today at my AD. Beautiful!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JohnM67

carlhaluss said:


> Saw this one for the first time in real life today at my AD. Beautiful!!


Maybe you should grab it while it's there. I heard they're sold out in many places.


----------



## carlhaluss

JohnM252 said:


> Maybe you should grab it while it's there. I heard they're sold out in many places.


Well, although I do like it a lot, I recently got another Pilot watch. They just got it in, though, first one they received. I don't think it will be there for long!


----------



## JohnM67

carlhaluss said:


> Well, although I do like it a lot, I recently got another Pilot watch. They just got it in, though, first one they received. I don't think it will be there for long!


My AD got two in - both were already spoken for - but that was OK because I was one of them.


----------



## chili1619




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

My only pilot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RM339




----------



## stvenski64




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Koizumi

Several of these are still orbiting Earth and a couple remain on the moon 

Dang accurate, too!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## rodia77

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ExtraDriver

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16333209


You post your GMT a lot in his thread. I have a GMT and love it, but I am curious as to why you think it is a pilot watch to post in this thread.


----------



## Dan Pierce

ExtraDriver said:


> You post your GMT a lot in his thread. I have a GMT and love it, but I am curious as to why you think it is a pilot watch to post in this thread.


Because it's a GMT. The origination of the Rolex GMT was due to a requested collaboration by Pan Am Airlines. Seems intuitive that an easy to read watch capable of displaying 2 or more timezones would be a handy tool for any pilot.

If the WUS moderators have an issue w/ a GMT in the Pilots thread, I'd be more than happy to oblige.
dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

Dan Pierce said:


> Because it's a GMT. The original Rolex GMT was a collaboration w/ Pan Am Airlines. Seems intuitive that an easy to read watch capable of displaying 2 or more timezones would be a handy tool for any pilot.
> 
> If the WUS moderators have an issue w/ a GMT in the Pilots thread, I'd be more than happy to oblige.
> dP


Of course it's an aviator (and Pilot) watch with history and panache. No curiosity, only admiration here...


----------



## ExtraDriver

Dan Pierce said:


> Because it's a GMT. The origination of the Rolex GMT was due to a requested collaboration by Pan Am Airlines. Seems intuitive that an easy to read watch capable of displaying 2 or more timezones would be a handy tool for any pilot.
> 
> If the WUS moderators have an issue w/ a GMT in the Pilots thread, I'd be more than happy to oblige.
> dP


I wasn't taking issue with it at all. Merely curious. I am a pilot and use my GMT often when I fly. It is a pilot watch for see, that's for sure!


----------



## Koizumi

I dig the fluorescent hands and the slim profile. Despite having a busy dial, it’s quite legible at a quick glance. I’m sure I’m not the only cat who calculates silly stuff with the slide rule lol


----------



## hero

Happy New Year!


----------



## Dan Pierce

ExtraDriver said:


> I wasn't taking issue with it at all. Merely curious. I am a pilot and use my GMT often when I fly. It is a pilot watch for see, that's for sure!


No worries. Stay safe up there.
dP


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Custom Made - finally managed to adjust the stem length for the screw down crown. 6497 base. Not too happy with the case lugs, but we’ll call it good enough for now.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLG44




----------



## Mach68




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mach68




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## skuripanda

Fresh out of the box, right in time for the afternoon tea.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard78

Mach68 said:


>


A very good looking Breitling! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alund




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mach68




----------



## CCJ

In response to the question about the Tudor GMT as a pilot watch:
I know dual time is very useful for military aviators because our Air Tasking Order in combat situations is written in Zulu (UTC) time, so all our flight planning and execution is in Zulu. That's why the USAF put the 12-hour dual-time bezel in the specification that became the Marathon Navigator pilot's watch. Easy enough to do the math in your head of course, but having it on the watch is quite nice, at least until you get your engines turning and generators online and then your jet tells you UTC time.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViaHF




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## northside




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

My 23 year old Mark XII. One of the great watch designs of all time. Much imitated in the years since. It still runs great.


----------



## Mach68

skuripanda said:


> Fresh out of the box, right in time for the afternoon tea.
> View attachment 16341852


Congrats! Love this piece!


----------



## vinagra

Laco Flieger


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## LP49




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SteveU




----------



## northside

RGM 151-PW.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Skimax




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViaHF

Here is another pic as if u haven’t had enough.


----------



## RM339




----------



## Springdale_1

Damasko DS-30. Really like this one on leather.


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sopapillas

Zelos skyraider


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

J Levenberg Avia Classic 43 mm Molnija 3603 decorated vs Steinhart Nav.B-uhr II 44 mm RSE Unitas 6497 premium


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Piloting with Eco-drive today...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Ball Silver Star


----------



## sal4

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today. One of my favorite watches. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Mozjo33

*Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Automatik B-Muster (ETA 2824-2)







*


----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## Triton9




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## naganaga

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm replaces the 44mm of the same line as this is obviously a much better presence on my small wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Axelrod

Happy Flieger Friday everyone


----------



## mattnt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

IWC Mark XVIII Heritage. Have a great weekend! 😎


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## soundfanz

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Dekla? Nice watch.


----------



## wkw

soundfanz said:


> Is that a Dekla? Nice watch.


Thanks 

It’s a Stowa Verus. Having said that, Dekla Turbulenz appeared to have a similar design, specifications and a lower price…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

The ultimate pilot's watch: The .005


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67

Again today, the world's finest aviator wristwatch and grill timer...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JuNi




----------



## carlhaluss

IWC Pilot Mark XVIII Heritage


----------



## SteveU

Astronauts are pilots, right? Right stuff, I believe...


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## northside

RGM 151 PR. My favorite flieger.


----------



## JuNi




----------



## MAD777

New arrival....









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DeckRunner




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Snyde

Russ1965 said:


>


Sharp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Snyde said:


> Sharp!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## captious

Before lunch i have time to make some pics.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDTempo

Checkmate




__
MaDTempo


__
Feb 4, 2017


----------



## SteveU

One of my favorites


----------



## ApacheDriver




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TgeekB

Vaer C5 Tradition 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## northside

Longines Spirit Titanium (40mm). It just arrived so I have to show it off.


----------



## oso2276

Today I was wearing the type B (self assembled), yesterday It was the Speedy. Tomorrow, the Murph mod









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This deceptively simple Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot automatic for ThOrisDay!











Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Sugman

What a pilot would wear if he/she went diving?


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## SCD




----------



## O2AFAC67

The world's finest aviator/grillin' wristwatch at work once again this evening...


----------



## JuNi

Black Forest Stowa Verus for FliegerFriday


----------



## Simon

New strap on my Hammy Khaki Pilot


----------



## SteveU

MOMO Design MD95 GMT. Crazy hands!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ken123




----------



## Chiane

Mhutch said:


>


Love this one. I am about to pull the trigger on one. How do like the quality, fit and finish? Does the dial feel plastic at all in person? Any other tidbits?


----------



## carlhaluss

northside said:


> Longines Spirit Titanium (40mm). It just arrived so I have to show it off.
> 
> View attachment 16393544


Congratulations! I have seen this one in real life at my AD. Really a beauty!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JuNi




----------



## Tony A.H

northside said:


> Longines Spirit Titanium (40mm). It just arrived so I have to show it off.
> 
> View attachment 16393544


an all around lovely watch. and the strap combo too.
congratulations. wear it Well.


----------



## northside

A white face pilot


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## wihtric




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Still wearing my new Longines Spirit. I really like this watch.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Silver Star


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Leaving soon for the golf course this beautiful sunny day...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RM339

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


What's the quality like with Torgoen watches? Have been very interested in a couple of their models.


----------



## RM339




----------



## northside

RGM 151-PR


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

RM339 said:


> What's the quality like with Torgoen watches? Have been very interested in a couple of their models.


Very nice! I really can't find a flaw. Dial is clear and precise. I'm very happy with the purchase. Quick delivery too. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## DeckRunner

RM339 said:


> What's the quality like with Torgoen watches? Have been very interested in a couple of their models.


I have their T25. No complaints. The case is fine for the price, but nothing to write home about. The design of the dial is excellent. The lume is truly next level though - super bright and lasts all night, easily bests $1k+ watches that I have from some other well regarded brands.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eugene Hot

Big pilot (for my wrist)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## supersilent




----------



## gossler

ZENITH Pilot Big Date


----------



## DaleEArnold

Chatham Instrument Co. was primarily a maker of nautical/navigational instruments & clocks. Chatham Instruments, clocks were used by the British in WWII. 

Chatham commissioned Universal Geneve to make wristwatches using a Chatham-signed Universal Calibre 263

Although Not a perfect Dial. Original down to the Dust Cover and Signed Chatham Instruments Movement by Universal Geneve.

On its way to watchmaker for service as well as replacing missing movement screws..




[url=https://postimg.cc/QFGQRwPM]


----------



## carlhaluss

IWC Mark XVIII Heritage. The plane is a Junkers JU 52/3m delivered to Finnair in 1936. By this time almost obsolete. The Douglas DC-2 had entered service with KLM the previous year. And the DC3 was already starting to enter service in the U.S.


----------



## gowyn

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 15326719


Go this exact same one, love it.


----------



## gowyn




----------



## tommy_boy

gowyn said:


> Go this exact same one, love it.


I swapped the green (yellow?) second hand for blue.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## whiskeymuscles

Laco Kempten


----------



## carlhaluss

Enjoy your Friday and the weekend ahead!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

IWC heritage on a grey Barton canvas strap


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima "Flieger Friday" Edition


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## northside

Back to my titanium Spirit.


----------



## Tony A.H

whiskeymuscles said:


> Laco Kempten


wow. hard to believe it's only 39mm diameter. looks more like 45mm.
but great watch to say the least .


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Tony A.H said:


> wow. hard to believe it's only 39mm diameter. looks more like 45mm.
> but great watch to say the least .


Yep. The face has quite a large appearance and not much bezel. The straight lugs are also a huge factor in the watch wearing larger. Even so, the lugs don't quite overhang my 6.5in wrist.

Here is a shot at another angle.


----------



## Crosspolytope




----------



## sopapillas

Rocking the Zelos Skyraider today


----------



## Tony A.H

whiskeymuscles said:


> Yep. The face has quite a large appearance and not much bezel. The straight lugs are also a huge factor in the watch wearing larger. Even so, the lugs don't quite overhang my 6.5in wrist.
> 
> Here is a shot at another angle.


yeah. looks smaller in this angle. yet fits you great.
i have a 7 inch wrist ( swells to 7,1/4 during the summer period) , and been going back and forth between a 42 and or 45mm.
wish there's a local Dealer near me to try both watches on.


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Tony A.H said:


> yeah. looks smaller in this angle. yet fits you great.
> i have a 7 inch wrist ( swells to 7,1/4 during the summer period) , and been going back and forth between a 42 and or 45mm.
> wish there's a local Dealer near me to try both watches on.


I know what you mean. I had actually bought a Kempten (39mm), exchanged it for a Leipzig (42mm) and then just recently went back to the Kempten again.

Here is a picture of my old Leipzig on my wrist. It was fine with a short sleeve, but it was just too awkward to wear under any kind of sleeve.


----------



## Tony A.H

whiskeymuscles said:


> I know what you mean. I had actually bought a Kempten (39mm), exchanged it for a Leipzig (42mm) and then just recently went back to the Kempten again.
> 
> Here is a picture of my old Leipzig on my wrist. It was fine with a short sleeve, but it was just too awkward to wear under any kind of sleeve.


 Sorry.don't mean to disappoint you.
this looks so much nicer (IMO of course). no lug overhang . but again. since it's your wrist?. YOU wear what you're most comfortable with.
thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## northside

My IWC Mark XII. I have had it for 24 years and it still runs great. It is the grand daddy of all the current Mark line, and it has the JLC 889 movement instead of the ETA or Sellita movements that all later models use. It is truly one of the great classic watch designs. At the end of 1999 to celebrate the millennium the Times of London published a full page article listing what they rated as the coolest 100 products of the 20th Century. The Mark XII was number 75 on their list.


----------



## sopapillas

northside said:


> My IWC Mark XII. I have had it for 24 years and it still runs great. It is the grand daddy of all the current Mark line, and it has the JLC 889 movement instead of the ETA or Sellita movements that all later models use. It is truly one of the great classic watch designs. At the end of 1999 to celebrate the millennium the Times of London published a full page article listing what they rated as the coolest 100 products of the 20th Century. The Mark XII was number 75 on their list.
> View attachment 16422878


Very cool watch, very cool story! I’m curious - were there any other watches on the list?


----------



## northside

sopapillas said:


> Very cool watch, very cool story! I’m curious - were there any other watches on the list?


Thanks. No the Mark XII was the only watch. Obviously at least one of the writers was smitten by the watch.


----------



## longstride

Fortis 595 on leather.


----------



## longstride

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PRS - 22?


----------



## wkw

longstride said:


> PRS - 22?


Correct !! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ETA2824-2

Navitimer 43 B 01


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Thursday 😎


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday fun with IWC Mark XVIII Heritage


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Maddog1970

Nap time after a morning out for Kilo…..waiting for wings and pizza to cook for Superbowl….


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MAD777




----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Tuesday


----------



## northside

Blue dial, blue strap Ball Silver Star.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## tikander

The XV


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## northside

Longines titanium Spirit.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss

Throwback Thursday


----------



## capetownwatches

A Classic favourite as we ease into the weekend:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## MrWibbs




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## northside

RGM


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussMurray

San Martin


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Tuesday


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## ViaHF

Marathon mod collection:


----------



## ViaHF

Marathon mod collection:
View attachment 16459021


----------



## agtprvctr

Top Gun SFTI + Thrustmaster Warthog











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## northside




----------



## RM339




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Thursday


----------



## medic1




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ETA2824-2

The blue "Flieger" (358 B E)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## LP49

An LBJ watch


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

I have to say that this thread is pretty epic nice pilots watches everyone.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## medic1




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Bondednato

View attachment 16467618


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Cockpit One just landed.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace F75362. Just arrived. Rested 20 years in the box.


----------



## alund




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetownwatches

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the font of those Arabic indices!

Very reminiscent of a Zenith El Primero Pilot I used to own many years ago...gotta find some pics of it.


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## northside




----------



## wkw

capetownwatches said:


> I love the font of those Arabic indices!
> 
> Very reminiscent of a Zenith El Primero Pilot I used to own many years ago...gotta find some pics of it.


Thanks. I really like this chronograph. Some may not like it because of the cut-off numerical but I’m ok with it.

Zenith builds great watch too. May I ask why didn’t you keep it?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## capetownwatches

wkw said:


> Thanks. I really like this chronograph. Some may not like it because of the cut-off numerical but I’m ok with it.
> 
> Zenith builds great watch too. May I ask why didn’t you keep it?
> 
> Thanks


I don't recall exactly why I sold it, but it must have been either to raise funds for (yet) another watch, or I simply didn't love it enough at the time.

Too many watches and only two wrists...


----------



## RM339




----------



## alund




----------



## ViaHF

Jsar with Maratec Leather Nato


----------



## drmdwebb

I think this qualifies:


----------



## mark_uk

A new addition, and am loving it!


----------



## RM339




----------



## northside

RGM PR-151


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## northside

Same today as yesterday


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sopapillas

Microbrand Monday


----------



## rwbenjey

Day three with the new chrono


----------



## drmdwebb

Microbrand Monday you say?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tony A.H

SWilly67 said:


>


she's Extra Special all right 💓 .


----------



## thewatchidiot

Just recently landed










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

RGM 151-PW


----------



## northside

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16484257


This looks just like my IWC Mark XII except with a Champaign dial. I like it very much.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DaleEArnold

Bezel rotates to perform sliderule calculations..


----------



## ViaHF

Wilson Watch Work moded left handed drive GSAR


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Relo60




----------



## northside

IWC Mark XII. A 23 yr old classic.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## drmdwebb

dP with "wruw" for the 12th:










Skyraider with a Baron leather strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TR007

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


🙌


----------



## northside

Spirit


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## RM339




----------



## dubhead

Ready to fly


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dequardo50




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## naganaga

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm for day 5 (Flieger Friday) of my white watch week. 

It's on it's stock navy blue nubuck strap with a signed buckle.


----------



## mark_uk

Wearing the Seiko Flight whilst conducting the morning airfield inspection. Second time zone set to Z time off course.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TravisMorgan

Not sporting today, but someday...


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

DS30 windup


----------



## sanik




----------



## northside

RGM


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Q-TIP2011




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## northside

RGM 151-PW.


----------



## medic1




----------



## gowyn

longstride said:


> So not officially developed as a 'Pilots' watch but Sinn's EZM1 actually fits the bill as a tremendously accurate chronograph that would be just the ticket for timing legs and vectors in flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fly and actually for me this is the PERFECT pilot's watch. Lefty, second and minute timer plus countdown bezel. Uncluttered dial and bullet proof.

No nonsense tool watch...

If only it didn't cost so much


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## LP49

1964


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk 
















BJ7017-17W


----------



## northside

Longines titanium Spirit


----------



## medic1

Same watch


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## naganaga

This Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot for Day 5 (Flieger Friday) of my black watch week.


----------



## RM339




----------



## drmdwebb

Chronograph Friday!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

GasGasBones UPKEEP.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbh-nKSrfri/


----------



## Peeha

Avigation GMT on red.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## O2AFAC67

One method of proper use for the countdown bezel...


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## utzelu

Wearing this little watch I put together from parts I sourced online. 39mm Ickler case with STP1-11 automatic movement. Needs a proper leather straps.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Dan Pierce

Strap change as part of a relaxing weekend.
dP


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## drmdwebb

Steinhart 6497 with dark gray strap.


----------



## Eugene Hot

I will support Steinhart Big Pilot Premium sandwich dial Special Edition 2010 #04/88 with torf vintage strap.


----------



## rmeron

Bertucci A-4T AERO Pilot


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

JL Avia Classic Molnija 3603 decorated


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele Airfield Hercules


----------



## gowyn

Old school today


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Flieger goes business today


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gowyn




----------



## gowyn




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto2892

I only wear my handmade Timers


----------



## utzelu

Auto2892 said:


> I only wear my handmade Timers


I understand you. Since I built my first watch, I keep wearing it and somehow I appreciate even the sterile dial. Oh, and I kind of lost some of my interest in the branded watches. Next is an automatic 7750 pilot chronograph. Still have to source the movement and I am looking for a used one and in need of service, to reduce the cost a bit.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

I'm wearing this super-whamma-dyne highly customized mod that a watchmaker did for me (dP with WRUW today):


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## SteveU




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tony A.H

Auto2892 said:


> I only wear my handmade Timers
> View attachment 16535349



WOW. your own watch. that's so cool . Kudos
i make and wear my own jewelry. but making a watch is something very special.
would like to see more pictures of your creation if possible. please.


----------



## ZM-73

Ingersoll Apsley


----------



## northside




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gowyn




----------



## antsio100




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gowyn




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this pilot, 
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Flicker




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100




----------



## northside

IWC Mark XII. 24 years old and still running strong.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo




----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday with the new 40mm release of the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for day 5 of my blue theme.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Rammus




----------



## JohnM67

Smiths Navigator.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## northside

RGM


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## RM339




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358


----------



## DaleEArnold

I like the Slide Rule Bezel..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## all74

My GADA - Dekla 42 pilot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiev1981

_._


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

1964 Glycine Airman


----------



## SteveU

Zeno Watch Basel OS Fellow Pilot. Very long name for a honking big watch!


----------



## SCD




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing a San Martin 38mm Pilot watch. It’s a very rugged watch I plan to use for fishing and camping.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

LP49 said:


> 1964 Glycine Airman
> View attachment 16565479


Nice Glycine.

I also like the P-3 Orion !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Happy Easter! 🐣
Breitling has probably by far the best anti reflection technology in the industry.


----------



## scottomatic




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## capetownwatches

Enjoying some Easter long weekend downtime with this beauty:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Junkers 
















6848-1


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig and the Breitling Aerospace


----------



## catsteeth

Laco by Larcher yesterday









Spinnaker Hull Tactical. Part of a Diver range, but who ever heard of a blacked out diver? So it's part of my pilot/field collection.


----------



## Kugellager

This is my first build and first Pilot watch. It is my take on the Flieger. The KugeFlieger if you will. 😁🙄. Yeah I do realize the translation 😉.

40mm 316L stainless steel case - 5bar. with sapphire crystal.
12.5mm thick.
NH35 movement.
33.6mm dial with lume.
8mm, 12.5mm, 12.5mm hands.
20mm Ritche canvas strap.

I know it’s a simple watch and build but I wanted a pilot and I wanted to build one myself. I am happy with how it came out though I think the hands might be better if they were 9mm/14mm/14mm. I also noticed that I did manage to leave a speck of dust to the left of the hour hand. I would have liked a 10 bar+ case but could not find one I liked. Overall I am pleased.


----------



## SCD

Laco Pro 40


----------



## catsteeth

AirBlue Alpha C. NOS. Type 20


----------



## wkw

SCD said:


> Laco Pro 40
> View attachment 16572321


Looks really sharp!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still wearing black calf deployant from the lovely Maria in Kyiv, Ukraine. It matches the Bomber perfectly and it is worn in honor of Maria and her family...


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Strond


----------



## JohnM67

Spirit Titanium.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catsteeth

Still with the chunk'ster. With all that Valjoux ETA 7750 goodness..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ZM-73

Strond SSC 101. The dial tag is from Concorde 101 (official registration number: G-AXDN). Which holds the world speed record for an airliner of 1,450 mph.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Tony A.H

the Original BP 5002


----------



## Jeep99dad

Damasko X windup LE
Love this watch and the size ends up working better than I expected. Very strap friendly too.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jeep99dad said:


> Damasko X windup LE
> Love this watch and the size ends up working better than I expected. Very strap friendly too.


What the heck?! No pic...


----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


> What the heck?! No pic...


Weird  thanks. I added them back


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Burgs

Jeep99dad said:


> Weird  thanks. I added them back


You gotta stop doin' that. Every time it happens I think it's something _I've_ done and I spend an hour on the phone with Apple Care!


----------



## ZM-73

Strond


----------



## northside

RGM 151-PW


----------



## Kugellager




----------



## ETA2824-2

Today again the Aerospace:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16584232


What model is this? Looks like a pilot version of a Seiko Alpinist, something I've not seen before


----------



## Russ1965

Doctrinaire said:


> What model is this? Looks like a pilot version of a Seiko Alpinist, something I've not seen before


This one's the Citizen 
*NJ0143-19E*

They come in 4 combinations including the above:


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Russ1965

What an impoverished pilot would wear, I guess:


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## nelamvr6

Laco Paderborn


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugellager

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16601589


You grill a lot. 😁🥩🍔🍗


----------



## Kugellager

The tulips are popping.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Back in the house after lighting the grill outside in the sunshine. The lume still glowing quite a while afterwards... 








No grilling shot today but a few minutes later a couple of half pounders on the table... 😋


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SCD

Back in January I purchased 40mm Laco Pro A Dial and realized right away that I’d gotten the wrong size for my 7.75” wrist. I tried to love it for a few months but wound up never wearing it, so you’ll see it listed here shortly if you’re interested. Just got the 43mm today and I’m way phsyched on it. THAT’s the watch I was looking for!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch

This one for the last few days…


----------



## Triton9




----------



## northside

RGM


----------



## SCD

Guinand Starfighter 2 just in today!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Terry M.

My first foray into Pilot’s watches landed me this just a few minutes ago


----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Fortitude, all titanium goodness. 
Happy Friday everyone 

















6.8” for reference 









Next to my Raven Airfield


----------



## northside

Bulova A-11.


----------



## northside

RGM 151-PW.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen 
















NJ0140-17E


----------



## Russ1965

T-Bird:


----------



## catsteeth

New to me. Wanted this for ages, finally jumped. Prices have started to get a bit silly for these out of production models, so I didn't want to leave it any longer.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Still honeymooning the Airman. On Geckota strap today


----------



## O2AFAC67

Countdown bezel at work. Grillin' chicken breasts and Andoulie sausage this evening... 😋


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Ron Engels




----------



## SCD




----------



## O2AFAC67

New OEM blue buffalo shoes for the Evo today...


----------



## northside




----------



## Zzyzx

Finally went ahead and joined the club thanks to a 20% off sale at my local store.








Eco-Drive, sapphire, super titanium, what's not to love?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## RM339




----------



## capetownwatches

This old beater...ETA 2824 runs at less than +1 daily rain or shine.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Engels

Steinhart Limited Edition Nav. B-uhr with Unitas hacking movement.


----------



## SCD




----------



## maxgara1979

Home made flieger watch using a vintage ETA 6497 movement


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen


----------



## rubendefelippe

Cold and rainy day with the Chinese; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker




----------



## RM339




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nelamvr6

Laco Paderborn


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropis

Paolo Fanton A-13A quartz just purch from member. Perfect 42mm fit, on Maratac rubber w/folding clasp because original strap with leather backing doesn't work in this climate.


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## Elton Balch

I‘m wearing this very nice H. Moser&Cie today. Love this watch!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## catsteeth

Still with my latest


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## catsteeth

Thought I'd do a Pilot SOTC today.








.


----------



## SCD




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## brandon\




----------



## LP49

There was no US vice-president when this Glycine was manufactured.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Switched to the Breitling Aerospace F75362. It looks so professional!


----------



## northside




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KambaliJohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## naganaga

This new Startimer Pilot 41mm in petroleum blue from Alpina for Flieger Friday!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig. ETA 2801-2.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good Morning! 😃


----------



## G-raven




----------



## northside

Breitling Aviator 8.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## northside




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TallWatch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ZM-73

NJ0140-17E


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## TallWatch

With Lemania 5100


----------



## laurentg1969

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this watch?


----------



## wkw

laurentg1969 said:


> What is this watch?


It’s a speedbird lll from timefactors 









TIMEFACTORS | SPEEDBIRD III PRS-22


It's hard to believe that it's almost 18 years since the PRS-1 Speedbird was launched. It was an instant success and examples of the PRS-1 now command in excess of the original selling price, when they can be found. To celebrate the 18th anniversary, a limited number of the Speedbird III have...




www.timefactors.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleFreak

Thought this looked interesting!


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

And this evening for Father's Day 2022...


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## SimpleFreak

Enjoying my Tissot Chrono XL Vintage on a blue rubber strap


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mark Q

Mastering Gravity


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning! 😃


----------



## SimpleFreak




----------



## LP49




----------



## TallWatch

Tutima Commando II with lemania 5100


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ETA2824-2

Guten Morgen allerseits! Lume am Tag?


----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67

Working the countdown bezel again this evening on the world's greatest aviator grilling watch...


----------



## ZM-73

BJ7017-17W


----------



## SimpleFreak




----------



## RM339




----------



## Mark Q




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sal4

Citizen Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Kugellager

Pilot in the forest.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Der Flieger


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TallWatch

Can navigators join in ?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151-P today


----------



## ETA2824-2

Probably the ultimate pilot's watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugellager




----------



## O2AFAC67

ETA2824-2 said:


> Probably the ultimate pilot's watch.
> 
> View attachment 16730606


With all due respect, I have always loved the Speedie but IMHO it is not the ultimate aviator's watch. This is...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

O2AFAC67 said:


> With all due respect, I have always loved the Speedie but IMHO it is not the ultimate aviator's watch. This is...


No one flew higher, faster and further than this one ... Houston, we have no problems ...


----------



## O2AFAC67

ETA2824-2 said:


> No one flew higher, faster and further than this one ... Houston, we have no problems ...
> 
> View attachment 16732844


I'm old enough to remember...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Elton Balch

This one right now…


----------



## ETA2824-2

Thousands of pilot's on commercial planes rely on this one. Still.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Doctrinaire

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice choice, good to see a GSD pictured in the wild.


----------



## Burgs

Kugellager said:


> View attachment 16731659


Is that a self portrait in the background?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doctrinaire said:


> Nice choice, good to see a GSD pictured in the wild.


Thanks  I love Greg’s watches. Digging his new smaller diver


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15








A very happy 4th July to all US members.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Gruen Precision Airflight (c.1969-70).


----------



## Mototime




----------



## FLG44




----------



## LP49




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## army scope jockey

Heuer bundeswehr









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Guten Morgen allerseits!
-2s since April 15th 2022. 😃


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## O2AFAC67

Extremely rare NOS OEM navy blue buffalo "long" deployant on slate dial Chronomat "Evolution"...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SteveU

Zeno-Watch Basel OS Fellow Pilot


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Windrider series Chronomat "Crosswind" on Italian leather deployant by KavaleerHandmadeStraps...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Steinhart Type B:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## northside




----------



## SCD




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Spacenavigator 
















SBBD005


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777




----------



## Kugellager

Changed strap from canvas in post #2805 to tan leather.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Auto2892




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ETA2824-2

Makes "Sens". Doesn't it?


----------



## SCD




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SCD




----------



## COUPET

new in today ! Chuffed 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66

Seiko 5 GMT


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## deepsea03

Phlieger Phriday


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## SCD

Hamilton goes Hanhart


----------



## O2AFAC67

Ultra hybrid this evening...


----------



## northside

I like the way RGM does pilot/military watches.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## captious

Stowa on a Hirsch Duke.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

I even got to play pilot, today…


----------



## northside




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgs

I'd normally give you a heart or a thumbs up, but the socks and geezer sandals gotta go...


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16792210





Burgs said:


> I'd normally five you a heart or a thumbs up, but the socks and geezer sandals gotta go...


Hahahahahaha!!  Even worse, notice the socks have grey toe and heel pads.  You should hear Bette's take on matching watch and golf attire.  She and her grandson often ask "You're wearing geezer sandals and socks again?!"  I tell them I replace the sandals with golf shoes when I'm playing and I wear the geezer sandals just to get their reaction.  I love it. Old guys can get away with almost anythng...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Burgs said:


> I'd normally five you a heart or a thumbs up, but the socks and geezer sandals gotta go...


A few quick cell phone shots this morning for my good friend Burgs.  Birthday gifted to me by my naysayer n'eer-do-well daughter-in-law who agrees that the geezer socks should go... Hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## northside




----------



## ncmoto

this MOD


----------



## Burgs

O2AFAC67 said:


> A few quick cell phone shots this morning for my good friend Burgs.  Birthday gifted to me by my naysayer n'eer-do-well daughter-in-law who agrees that the geezer socks should go... Hahahahahahahaha!!!
> View attachment 16793367
> 
> 
> View attachment 16793376
> View attachment 16793377
> View attachment 16793378


Your daughter-in-law is obviously a lady of taste and refinement, you should bend to her advice, lest you scare the animals and put the county's horses off their feed. I suspect it's fixed your rodent problem though.
On the other hand the sandal socks are funny as hell. 😂

My kids buy me Scrooge and Ginch shirts, for reasons that escape me.


----------



## deepsea03

If you don't go to Home Depot, is it really a weekend?!?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67

Casual Thursday August 4th...


----------



## RM339




----------



## Tseg




----------



## deepsea03

IW500901


----------



## TallWatch

Navigators ........... 😀 and these are looking for new wrists !!


----------



## m1b4k4tied




----------



## LP49

Old '64


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Burgs

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16820161


At least you ditched the geezer sandals...
I've always liked the UTC module. Not only is it useful, but it's like having 2 Breitlings in one.


----------



## m1b4k4tied

Arrived yesterday. New strap incoming, though the original is pretty comfortable.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

bronze again 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

500901


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Big Pilot today for FliegerFriday  on loan from a bro  
Chunky watch for my 6.8” wrist


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## m1b4k4tied

I think this is going to be my daily for a while. Just received it this week and it's already a favorite. Surprisingly comfortable original strap too, though I have another on the way.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gowyn




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## G-raven




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151-P again today although I prefer the no date iteration over the date version.


----------



## RM339




----------



## SteveU




----------



## northside




----------



## CMSgt Bo

This just arrived today...sidereal time FTW!


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## SteveU

Flightmaster Panda


----------



## wkw

The Collector63 said:


> View attachment 16836816


Good looking watch.

May I know what brand is it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## m1b4k4tied

New strap, same shirt.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Another image of the new (old) Heuer...


----------



## LP49




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mark Q




----------



## northside

Blue tonneau Poljot.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

BP 43 blue:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Simon




----------



## northside




----------



## Mark Q

White Flyte


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Burgs

WHAT PILOT ARE YOU SPORTING TODAY?

This guy. My old man...


----------



## Tony A.H

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Big Pilot today for FliegerFriday  on loan from a bro
> Chunky watch for my 6.8” wrist



despite knowing what you like ?. for a second i thought you went for it !!  .
gotta admit. it looks great on your wrist.


----------



## Peeha

Lunar Pilot on a Kizzi Apollo strap.


----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151-PR today


----------



## Mark Q




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tony A.H said:


> despite knowing what you like ?. for a second i thought you went for it !!  .
> gotta admit. it looks great on your wrist.


I can’t do it  it’s too big. But glad to have it on loan for a while.


----------



## Tony A.H

Jeep99dad said:


> I can’t do it  it’s too big. But glad to have it on loan for a while.



totally understand you.
my wrist is 7,1/4 inch. i find some Watches that are over 54mm Lug to Lug distance hard to wear . let alone on an average wrist under 7 inches.
fortunately there are so many options, so many watches, from so many Brands that offer sensible sizes.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Simon

UK market issue of Strela/Poljot issued to Soviet pilot officers & cosmonauts in the 60's & 70's - first watch to make a space walk 1965 - the Soviet Speedmaster


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Nokie




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViaHF




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera 
















FM-01A7


----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

RGM 151 PR. I also like their deployant clasp with the watch.


----------



## captious




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## RM339




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sanik




----------



## Rossgallin

Trying to stay on target today with Ernst Benz and this classic aviation inspired design


----------



## sanik




----------



## Mark Q




----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer
Really a pilot's watch?


----------



## Mark Q

Mastering Gravity


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Just another watch nerd.


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TallWatch

Navigator by Gallet 1986, and it is looking for a new wrist !


----------



## Mark Q

Not flown it yet.


----------



## SteveU

Space pilot. Even better!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Is a custom pilot/ diver accepted here?
dP


----------



## Horoticus

Dan Pierce said:


> Is a custom pilot/ diver accepted here?


Heck yes! Looks great, Dan. Is that your creation?


----------



## Dan Pierce

Horoticus said:


> Heck yes! Looks great, Dan. Is that your creation?


Thanks! Yes, it was one of my first mods that has evolved over the years. Still powered by a 7s26, which I was going to update but decided to keep the original skx charm.
dP


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 BE


----------



## SCD

Hanhart 417


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3a on canvas today. Haven’t owned another micro this long.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## e318

GPS Satellite Wave super titanium









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace F75362


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Kermit3D

My 1930's Roamer "Flieger" :


----------



## Russ1965

Christopher Ward Pilot Mk 1


----------



## Von Schlaf

Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut on a Seamaster bracelet.


----------



## LP49




----------



## RM339




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## SteveU

MOMO Design md95


----------



## O2AFAC67

Grillin' while working a Crosswind this evening...


----------



## Horoticus

^Your spatula must have some nice ailerons.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## robi1138




----------



## northside




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Longines titanium Spirit


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## RM339




----------



## marco escobar

Precista on PhenomeNato Admiralty Grey for today









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele 
















Airfield Hercules


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49

Old School


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the Avi-8 Acklington 
Those lumed “block” numerals are awesome. Great depth. Great lume. Like my BB pro


----------



## northside

Ball Silver Star 40mm.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Russ1965 said:


>


Love that - what is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

I guess this is a pilot watch, the Alpina Startimer GMT. I just like the jumping hour hand.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willbrink

Aera P1. Not my wrist, didn't have a pic handy.


----------



## SteveU

Pilots seem like they do lots of calculations....


----------



## robi1138




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the Avi-8 Acklington


----------



## RM339




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## ZM-73

Ingersoll Apsley


----------



## robi1138




----------



## supersilent




----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

H76512155


----------



## customlegend




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## RM339




----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos with the P3133 inside:


----------



## theonewatchman

I am not a helicopter pilot tho


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## northside




----------



## Tony A.H

Big Pilot 5002


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## LP49




----------



## Flaafl

Working from home with my trusty Mark 16


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Russ1965

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16949934


This is FABULOUS


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Pumpkins with a Poljot MiG-29-Hommage:


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Tk59194




----------



## RMG0512

Delma big date for me today


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16961781


Dan, I absolutely LOVE that strap kitted with that piece!!


----------



## Dan Pierce

O2AFAC67 said:


> Dan, I absolutely LOVE that strap kitted with that piece!!


Thank you, sir! Much like a new tie can invigorate an old suit, it's amazing how much difference a strap change can make. Plus it's ridiculously comfortable.
dP


----------



## dubhead




----------



## LP49

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16961781


Hi-nice strap. Where'd you get it?


----------



## LP49




----------



## Dan Pierce

LP49 said:


> Hi-nice strap. Where'd you get it?


Thanks!

It's a Watch Steward TDM Original Series [1st pic]. You have a choice of ss or black hardware as well as with or without WS logo. Also, the G Series [2nd pic] is a similar design w/ even less hardware.

















If you want the added spring bar protection similar to a NATO strap, with a layer of material between the watch & wrist, WS has those as well.

All for $25.00 and no lead time necessary.
dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TallWatch

From a while back but it is a good pic i think so worth posting.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Spacenavigator 
















SBBD005


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ETA2824-2

F75362


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB


----------



## longstride

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16968324


What is that Seiko?


----------



## Snaggletooth

longstride said:


> What is that Seiko?


SRPB07


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## JuNi

Archimede Pilot


----------



## LP49




----------



## Palmettoman

Laco Munster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Yema Superman. All three hands gathered for a quick meeting.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## robi1138




----------



## northside




----------



## robi1138

The Beast...45mm, but extremely light thanks to the titanium case.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

NJ0140-17E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## RM339




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## RM339




----------



## LP49




----------



## Dan Pierce

This time on Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato.
dP


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## c3p0




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## swift

TUTIMA GRAND CLASSIC HAVANA LTD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## purplepinky93

Does the Cartier Santos count? Technically the first watch taken on an airplane ride. Anyways, the toddler wanted to wear dad’s watch and enjoy too. Gotta start then young!


----------



## ETA2824-2

purplepinky93 said:


> Does the Cartier Santos count?


*S U R E !*


----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151P today


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## c3p0

Russ1965 said:


>


Ooh, the watch is very nice, but that strap looks yummy. What is it? OEM?


----------



## Russ1965

c3p0 said:


> Ooh, the watch is very nice, but that strap looks yummy. What is it? OEM?


Thank you.

The strap was a cheap AUD $15 from either Ali or DHGate, can't recall specifically.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## RMG0512

Ernst Benz Chronoflite


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## jmerino7

IWC for me.










Thanks.


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's Navitimer with all features this concept offers.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Relo60




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## COUPET

photo just a bit of fun, bronze today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e318

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## c3p0

Movie Night. Finally got Top Gun Maverick on Netflix. DVD only account baby. 😎


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sanik




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## northside

RGM 151-PW


----------



## RM339




----------



## 5959HH

northside said:


> RGM 151-PW
> 
> View attachment 17022914



















Gotta love RGM 151 series. Wearing my 151-PR today.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

This one...


----------



## c3p0




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## dubhead




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## northside

Titanium Spirit with a Patek pilot watch strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just back in the door from a walk to the mailbox on an overcast day. Didn't negatively affect the 17 year old lume it seems...


----------



## ETA2824-2

My most precious timepiece for the Financial Analyst Convention in Bern today.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Recently acquired Seiko SRPB61


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## northside




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Steinhart Type B 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151-P today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt33301




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Very thankful


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## northside

RGM 151PR


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TallWatch

Navigator with date from 1990 and upgraded to ETA 2892 a2.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## RM339




----------



## Relo60




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67

Just now in the house after a walk to the mailbox on a sunny day. Lume still as good as it was when new...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

lawtaxi said:


> View attachment 17065902


This is a stunner.

May I know if it is a gradient blue dial?

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## northside

IWC Mark XII


----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chrono pushers unlocked and working hard this evening...


----------



## LP49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RM339




----------



## CMSgt Bo




----------



## pa_blo05

Laco Saarbrücken


----------



## Jeep99dad

I’ve owned this GSD3A for years and still love it. Greg’s watches do deserve more attention and his latest diver is killer. Need to add one to the rotation. 
Happy Friday, Thank God it’s the weekend. 
This week killed me. 
First beer in a while. Cheers


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## northside

RGM 151-PW


----------



## c3p0




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera 
















FM-01A7


----------



## SCD

Is this a Staib or Staib rebrand? Where did you get it? Thanks


c3p0 said:


> View attachment 17085877


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD

Santa will be clear for takeoff.


----------



## hammyusr




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## northside




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## sci

LACO B-Uhr Münster


----------



## SCD




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## c3p0

Archimede


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67

Visiting Sis in the Texas Hill Country. Took a couple of cellcam pics to post for today... 🙂


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sanik




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TallWatch

also listed in the sales section


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## haha




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A on a GSD leather for FliegerFriday. I love this thing, such a simple design yet it all works well together. Very cohesive and lots of character with that scratched up acrylic dome crystal and beer blued hands. 
Happy Friday


----------



## Pangaea

NOS from CWC.


----------



## northside

Ball Silver Star with blue dial.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jpfahrstar

Merry Christmas Eve to all!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling "Crosswind" on a cuff and a twin granddaughter on my knee... 💖 Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## SCD




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Sweeney_




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## c3p0




----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## bajamike




----------



## c3p0




----------



## ZM-73

Prospex Sky
















SRPB59K1


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Toddski1

Cleared for takeoff. Sinn 104 St Sa I W today.


----------



## scottomatic

New strap!


----------



## O2AFAC67

_Working the Cuffed CW Chrono this evening..._


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

SBBD005


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Trench watch Thursday 🤣:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Triplex

This one still …


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bajamike




----------



## northside

Wearing two on and off today. The Longines Spirit titanium (40mm), and the RGM 151-PR. Love them both, but of the two I have a slight preference for the RGM. They both have the same movement (ETA 2892 A-2), but the RGM has a display back and is slightly lighter in spite of the fact that the Spirit is titanium.


----------



## watchdork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Hamilton Pioneer Confusingly Titled Chrono on Hirsch Buffalo Grain.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## SCD




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------

